# Grand Theft Auto V



## ricardo08

gtav.net said:
			
		

> The first Grand Theft Auto V trailer debuts tomorrow, November 2nd. Here is everything you need to know in order to prepare yourself:
> 
> First of all, the countdown will end at 12:00 PM noon EDT (New York), 16:00 PM GMT (UK) and on Thursday at 03:00 AM GMT+11 (Sydney).



http://www.gtav.net/

http://www.rockstargames.com/

I can't wait. Judging by the new logo I'm gonna guess San Andreas as the location.

Anyone else looking forward to this?


----------



## MikeOekiM

awesome, GTA is my favorite game series cant wait!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Hell yeah I'm looking forward to this. I accidentally brushed up upon it the day the trailer was announced. I wouldn't even own a console if not for GTA games, so fuck yeah. 

I'm hoping for either Vice City (cause they need to do my city right, in a modern day setting) or San Andreas, which seems more likely. Hopefully it will outdo IV, which was the best GTA yet but lacked some of the great elements that San Andreas had at the same time. 

Is it sad that I've played through GTA IV like 6 times since the day it came out?


----------



## L2R

why are they jumping straight to V? why couldn't they continue the gtaiv: vice city or gtaiv: san andreas themes? are they using an even newer engine?


irrespective, i think i just gasmed hard in anticipation.



> Is it sad that I've played through GTA IV like 6 times since the day it came out?



not at all, man. that game is epic, it's my fall back relaxation game or chill out drunk game. love it so much.


----------



## ricardo08

Found this on gtav.net

"The title of the new Grand Theft Auto is "Grand Theft Auto V" (or "Grand Theft Auto 5"). Many fans speculated beforehand that it would be called "Grand Theft Auto: Place Name", as titles have taken this form in the past (e.g. with Grand Theft Auto: Vice City and Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas). The reason for this was that Vice City and San Andreas formed a trilogy with GTAIII, and thus were essentially expansions of the GTAIII world. Former Rockstar CEO, Terry Donovan, admitted that this was the plan from the beginning:

    It was really important for us to do this trilogy. A fictional New York in a contemporary setting, Miami in the '80s, and a '90s Cali - that was the trilogy. That was the plan from a long time ago.
    — Terry Donovan, Former R* CEO (talking to Game Informer)

There was never any indication that the next few games would follow the same pattern. Dan Houser told the Official PlayStation Magazine in 2007 (a year before GTAIV was released) that Rockstar had yet to make up their minds. He said: "to be honest with you, we haven't yet figured out if this [GTA IV] is going to be leading onto another bunch of games or not. We are just focusing on this at the moment."

The announcement of 'Grand Theft Auto V' doesn't necessarily mean that the game won't feature loose connections and returning characters from previous games. It's just a title, afterall."

Doesn't really help i know, but there you go.

It makes me think that 5 could be set in an entirely new place?


----------



## ricardo08

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2576018322088&set=vb.51752540096&type=2&theater

Vinewood... looks like another west coast setting


----------



## L2R

I'm a get me some Vinewood Sluts 


how beautiful was that trailer, smog and all. from first three viewings, the stand out additions are convertible cars and military jets. The environment is crazy, those mountains and farms along with the city and beaches. Looks like it's gonna feature the GFC significantly. 

can't fkn wait


----------



## ricardo08

Looks fucking awesome man, so hyped. Looks like it's gonna include the same places as San Andreas (city, mountains, hopefully desert though it wasn't shown in the trailer). There's a gym, suggesting character enhancement. Seems like it could be a nice mix between the new style of GTA4 and SA / VC.

Also, sounds like the new protagonist could be Tommi Vercetti?

This guy

http://i44.tinypic.com/2jaiukj.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/9bdg5c.jpg

That would be soo sick.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

That was awesome. 


My only concern is that it will only be Los Santos, as outstanding as it looked. I need me some San Fierro and Las Venturas action 

Either way it will be fucking epic.


----------



## L2R

the jetski is called "speedophile 2000" lol!


----------



## ricardo08

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19471/grand-theft-auto-v-official-announcement.html

No Las Venturas or San Fierro


----------



## L2R

so a cross between city and country, of gta and red dead? 

where can you fly to then?

i still can't wait.


----------



## maxalfie

Have been waiting so long for a new Grand Theft Auto game. They are the only games I truly rate 10/10 as the playing area is massive. I love the ability to be able to go anywhere and even if not doing a mission you can have so much fun just by finding stunt jumps and getting into car chases with the cops etc. 
Can't bloody wait.


----------



## ColtDan

looking forward to this


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I fucking hate that they announced this game. 


Now I think about it too much. And play more video games. Before GTA IV I wasn't even going to buy a console. Fuck this series man, it's like another drug to get addicted to.


----------



## Fieldy

This looks quite cool, hopefully they bring back a jet to fly around in for this instead of the gay choppers in iv 4


----------



## L2R

^they did. they are saying biggest open world map to date (period).

two first screencaps










http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...wered-max-payne-3-and-grand-theft-auto-v.html


----------



## Fieldy

^ great news, looks good. Heard release date isnt until 31/12/12 though


----------



## MikeOekiM

Fieldy said:


> ^ great news, looks good. Heard release date isnt until 31/12/12 though



i heard it got pushed back even farther


----------



## shimazu

what year (range) is it taking place in? im interested in what the soundtrack will be


----------



## L2R

very recent. the trailer seems to suggest gfc times, i think.


----------



## LuGoJ

MikeOekiM said:


> i heard it got pushed back even farther



Rockstar has not given an official release date yet, anything you see is just pure speculation.


----------



## freddy47

Man rewatching the trailer, if the game ends up looking anything like it it will be fucking AMAZING!!


----------



## L2R

i'm really cautious about the whole pets aspect of this one. no idea how that would work as a game mechanic.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'll get a new CPU for this.

Back to LA?  Yes, good move.


----------



## chemical ali

best game ever. keeps getting better. i cant wait for this


----------



## maxalfie

Not sure if it will be released this year now unless its near the end of the year. 
Can't wait, loved Vice City and Nico Bellic.
So c'mon Rockstar bring on the crime wave.


----------



## L2R

more pics! 
http://au.ign.com/articles/2012/08/20/new-grand-theft-auto-v-screenshots
















they say more to come this week :D

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/37991/transport.html


----------



## ricardo08

Stoked about bicycles! and that plane looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

If you go to the website and zoom in on the plane, you can see what has to be the protagonist (only a GTA protagonist would fly a plane in a thousand dollar suit). He was also chilling on a balcony in the trailer.


----------



## done juan

the soundtrack to vice city stories was fucking brilliant


----------



## ricardo08

looks like we have our protagonist..


----------



## L2R

beat me to it, but there are two more


----------



## ricardo08

man i am so ready for this


+ more screenshots here


----------



## L2R

zohgawd i can't wait


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ is it going to be released after the R18 ban drops?

R18 ban drop in Australia that is, yayyyyy.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

So keen!!!!!


----------



## L2R

Captain Brewster said:


> ^ is it going to be released after the R18 ban drops?



no release date yet.


----------



## L2R

finally some substantial info is due next month.





http://au.ign.com/articles/2012/10/24/grand-theft-auto-5-reveal-coming-in-november


----------



## ricardo08

http://www.gtav.net/news/4463/grand-theft-auto-v-coming-spring-2013

Looks legit.


----------



## ricardo08

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/45951/grand-theft-auto-v-is-coming-spring-2013.html


----------



## L2R

sprung is spring


----------



## L2R

no trailer 2 till next week




damn storm


----------



## ricardo08

> Matt Bertz, the writer of GI's GTAV spread, has confirmed that there will indeed be three protagonists with this tweet. How Rockstar will handle this is still unknown, but we're bound to find out later on today when the digital edition of the magazine is released in around 2-3 hours time. With more than 18 pages of information to digest, check back soon for a summary of what's inside.



http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/11/08/december-cover-revealed-grand-theft-auto-v.aspx


----------



## L2R

two points i've read so far which have blown me away.

-3 characters playable at the same time. one button switch sees them rob places from three perspectives. 
-"Los Santos will be the biggest open world in Rockstar's history, "bigger than Read Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto IV and San Andreas combined." Players will also be able to explore underwater areas of the city."

from
http://au.ign.com/articles/2012/11/08/grand-theft-auto-v-details-revealed

from the artwork released, the blonde with the phone and being arrested, i was almost expecting the first gta female protagonist, which is a bit overdue imo.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

http://gtavaction.wordpress.com/2012/11/08/cover-story/

^Link to the game informer article. This sounds fucking awesome. 


I was hoping to be able to buy property Vice City style, but I can see why they didn't include it. Rockstar outdoes itself every time they release a new GTA.


----------



## MrGrunge

L2R said:


> -"Los Santos will be the biggest open world in Rockstar's history, "bigger than Read Dead Redemption, Grand Theft Auto IV and San Andreas *combined.*" Players will also be able to explore underwater areas of the city."



Fuck.  Me.

Spring will not be a productive time for a lot of people.


----------



## J.Wallace

I think it's safe to say I'm going to buy myself an Xbox 360 just for this game. 

Man, I keep buying and selling Xbox 360's. Perhaps I'll go with a PS3 this time around just to change things up.


----------



## L2R

change it up for sure. free online play, and fuck knows how many discs this will be on x360.


----------



## L2R

perspective


----------



## ricardo08

Danggg dat map size.

I've got a feeling this one will _definitely_ be worth the long wait. Sounds like a beast of a game.


----------



## adam west

even tho red dead redemption was good ive missed my fill of gta, definite purchase next year


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ my copies all ready paid for on ore-order.

Can't wait!


----------



## L2R

did you get the supposedly rare viewfinder and poster with your preorder?


----------



## ricardo08

More info released + previews at IGN and The Guardian


----------



## L2R

the world will be entirely open from the start. money will actually matter. wild animals in the wilderness. more variety of pedestrians and vehicles. longer drawing distances. better fighting/shooting/driving/multiplayer mechanics. 

i can't possibly be more hyped. tonight's released of the trailer will probably prove me wrong.


----------



## ricardo08

Well shit. The trailer definitely didn't leave me disappointed.


----------



## L2R

very nice. so very nice.


----------



## MrGrunge

_I want this game inside of me_


----------



## Bill

^ Haha, felt like I just watched more of a movie trailer than game trailer
Can't fucking wait


----------



## MrGrunge

Game Informer has a really great GTA V article in this month's issue.  I honestly haven't been this pumped for a game since...well...the last GTA game.


----------



## L2R

yeah the whole article was linked in 3,4-D's post.


----------



## L2R

i pre-ordered from ozgameshop, ensuring the cheapest price on release at a measley $63 shipped. 

some new screens


----------



## Captain Brewster

L2R said:


> did you get the supposedly rare viewfinder and poster with your preorder?



Didn't get nothin yet.


----------



## L2R

the store should have given you a poster and viewfinder. oh well.


----------



## Captain Brewster

I'll have to ask them next time I'm there.

I suppose there's no word on special editions and whatever else?


----------



## L2R

not yet


----------



## L2R

official artwork collection
http://www.rockstargames.com/downloads#/?collection=3&series=5481


----------



## garrygofast

Apparently rockstar will release the cover art later this month. I've never been so excited about a game.. I recently replayed gta iv & saints row the third, just to get warmed up.. Might even take some annual leave when the game finally gets here..


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Release date set for September 17, 2013. 



Too fucking long of a time.


----------



## ricardo08

So much for spring 2013...

oh well. it'll get me through next winter at least.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

well that will be around the same time as elder scrolls online...sighhhhhhh


----------



## L2R

ffs


----------



## adam west

whats the viewfinder? amazon preorder is £40 but no pre order goodies which is unusual for them 

also: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Grand-Theft-Auto-Xbox-360/dp/B0062KIC2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360021914&sr=8-1
This item will be released on September 17, 2013. 
wtf!!!!!


----------



## plmar

Correct me if im wrong but there's gonna be three protagonists we'll be able to control each one of them throughout the game? Thats sort of a stupid idea but the game does look good. It's like SA 2.0


----------



## L2R

^yup, there is a switch button which can be used both on and off mission. 


adam west said:


> whats the viewfinder?



litte plastic things in which you can peak and see stills from the game. 










nothing special.


----------



## coelophysis

adam west said:


> This item will be released on September 17, 2013.
> wtf!!!!!



Argh. The only damn reason I ever gave into Playstations were for GTA games. I really was hoping it would come out sooner. My Ps3 will just continue collecting dust until fall time I guess =/ I've played GTA 4 out. I need some off roading areas that the liberty city area severely lacks.


----------



## adam west

you know amazon have their pre order price guarntee thing? do you think if i preorder now or soonish and any freebies are added, or pre orders get limited edition then i will be auto upgraded? it does seem a bit stupid to pre order now though


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ mines already paid for, sometime last year.


----------



## adam west

this is fucking stupid im not waiting til september


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

adam west said:


> this is fucking stupid im not waiting til september




What choice do you have? 


That said, I'm putting it out of sight, out of mind, until August, assuming they don't delay it yet again (which would not surprise me in the least). 


I've been waiting for this came for fucking years, believing release to be imminent since late October 2011. Shit is unbelievable. Can't think of any game aside from maybe Team Fortress 2 that ever took so long to develop from what appeared to be a relatively polished phase.


----------



## L2R

*cuts self to pass the time*


----------



## Captain Brewster

^yes, very stumped as to what I'm going to play for the next few months.


----------



## coelophysis

^ Yourself


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Play far cry and planetside


----------



## Captain Brewster

Laika said:


> ^ Yourself



Apart from that. 


Damn I was getting bored over the weekend, lashed out and bought Vice City off psn....

Well it's been two hours and I think I need to see an optometrist, fucking tracers on my 50inch are doing my head in.


----------



## coelophysis

^ You can turn the tracers off yo!


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ what? on the tv? Or console?

Just looks like it ain't designed for newish aged flat screens.

If I can't suss it I just won't play it as much, and book myself in at OPSM


----------



## coelophysis

It's in the game settings somewhere. It's not on the TV.
I had that problem when I first got the game. I thought they had ruined GTA. It was so blurry it was almost unplayable. The game is too old now for me to remember how to get to it it, but I assure you. It's somewhere in the settings after you press pause. 
Maybe someone still sportin' a ps2 can fill you in.


----------



## Captain Brewster

^ nice one, thanks mate, it helped a bit.

You probably cut my optometrist's bill in half.


----------



## coelophysis

Captain Brewster said:


> You probably cut my optometrist's bill in half.




NOW you can enjoy it.


----------



## adam west

must be really fucking huge, and very buggy if the release date was pushed back this much. seriously this is gonan be the game of the year. looking forward to playing mulitiple characters, as long as the overlap in the timeline works with the story and the freedom to advance as you want is there.


----------



## D's

lol


----------



## Captain Brewster

Ha, there awesome, wtf 's the go with the horse?


----------



## adam west

lol blocky tf


----------



## L2R

haha.. wow, just like in real life


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lol those are great.


----------



## coelophysis

D's said:


> lol



Aside from the super cool swan dive off of the bridge, this one is such a typical example of an out of control motorcycle in GTA games.


All the vehicles are looking rather spastic.


----------



## adam west

rockstar on schedule then it seems


----------



## ricardo08

those gifs are from gta4 no?


----------



## adam west

i dont think so


----------



## rickolasnice

^They are..


----------



## adam west

i dont remember the horse thing or was it like some sort of easter egg?


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Probably a mod for the PC version.


----------



## rickolasnice

^That.. It's clearly a modded skin for the main character.


----------



## MountEdenDubstep

I think this game should be good. Technically, Rockstar has been working on this since around 2008. If it's taken them this long, then there is bound to be a perfect game coming out soon.


----------



## Cornishman

New screen shots released 5 hrs ago... http://www.rockstargames.com/V/


----------



## coelophysis

ATV's, nice. I love off roading in GTA, it never hurts.


----------



## coelophysis

Downloading San Andreas onto my ps3 right now. Didn't even know it was available. I'm pretty happy about that. This should hold me over.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i think im finally gonna buy ballad of gay tony.

this still gonna come out later this year? even with new 360 possibly coming out?


----------



## Chris84

Laika said:


> Downloading San Andreas onto my ps3 right now. Didn't even know it was available. I'm pretty happy about that. This should hold me over.



All the GTA's that appeared on the PS2 are available for download now. Which is good timing as my ps3 I've had since launch day with backward compatibility finally broke last month, losing the 400+ albums I had on there, as I never backed up the hard drive. So annoyed GTA 5 has been pushed back til September, especially with the ps4 coming out not long after that.


----------



## coelophysis

Ah, good to know. San Andreas was really the best one in my opinion but I'll most likely have to download 3 & vice city just to have it on the ps3 any way.
I didn't know ps3s were originally backwards compatible. It really hurt that they stopped doing that.


----------



## L2R

Also both liberty city stories and vice city stories are releasing on psn too.


----------



## Chris84

L2R said:


> Also both liberty city stories and vice city stories are releasing on psn too.



They're already on there. Well I know liberty city stories is definitely on there.


----------



## L2R

so there's lots of gta to replay available to make the time fly between now and ... *sigh* september... i'll be playing rocksmith.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bad move not making it next gen


----------



## MrGrunge

^ There's always the chance of a port.

But really, that doesn't matter - it's going to be a huge success anyway.


----------



## ricardo08

Anyone like Flying Lotus?

http://www.gameranx.com/updates/id/14237/article/gta-5-flying-lotus-to-get-his-own-radio-station/


----------



## L2R

Who?

New trailers coming April 30. One for each character.


----------



## ricardo08

Good news!

Flying Lotus


----------



## rickolasnice

Wanna see some gameplay -_-


----------



## ricardo08

I'm still not sure about the whole 3 protagonists idea. I want to trust R* will do it right, I think I do..

Either way, some of those landscapes look amazing. I'm just looking forward to exploring this place.


----------



## Cornishman

Holy shit. This game looks better and better each time I see a new trailer. 

& Trevor looks set to become my new fave GTA character. 

I really should be using the imminent arrival of this game to quit using hard drugs and purchase a T.V and games console with my savings.


----------



## L2R

read
http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49721/worldwide-grand-theft-auto-v-previews.html
then fap

you could do them both at the same time, but you might miss something and have to read and fap all over again.


----------



## ricardo08

Wow, there is SO much more to do compared to IV! I knew it was going to be detailed and thorough but shit... Buy property?!  I'm now certain that this game will dominate my life for at least a week; probably a month, maybe three.


----------



## Cornishman

Moar screens....


----------



## MrGrunge

Cornishman said:


>



Where the fuck you going, dude?


----------



## L2R

heaps of new screens lately, hard to keep up

just a couple


----------



## MrGrunge

Fuck man, I remember when GTA IV came out I stopped studying and doing homework for a month - I almost failed a bunch of classes.  Once GTA V hits the market I'm probably gonna get fired...


----------



## adam west

MrGrunge said:


> Where the fuck you going, dude?


to get the planted parachute on the billboard sign obviously :D
ive just pre-ordered, and gonna try and forget about it til its gets put through my letterbox 

(off topic but does anyone remember some of the street people talk from gta 4?, one of my favourite lines was "cheesy vaginas", at least thats what i think it said lol)


----------



## buffalosoldier

triple fuckin awsome!!

 with an xbox and 40 inches led tv, a ton of different weed strains, probably  I will never go out to the street again!

GOD SAVE GTA


----------



## adam west

hell yeah. rdr filled a void for a while but it just wasnt the same. i think im gonna rack up serious gameplay time on this


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Holy fuckballs


----------



## ricardo08

Good lord...


----------



## Cornishman

Jesus..


----------



## Care

I am impressed


----------



## MrGrunge

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeah


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sucks for PC gamers. Game is going to be huge. Another reason i dont need to get a next gen console anytime soon.


----------



## Thanatos

Lordy lord, I think I'm already hooked and that's the only trailer I've seen. Wow everything looks so amazing, am I gonna have to take another year or two out of my life for this masterpiece?


----------



## L2R

i almost vomited with excitement.


----------



## Captain Brewster

Sick, forgot I already own this shit.


----------



## What 23

Huh^?


----------



## kaywholed

so im not selling my xbox...


----------



## MrGrunge

What 23 said:


> Huh^?



I'm guessing he pre-ordered it.

Like a smart motherfucker.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I preordered the Special Edition. I don't mind paying the extra $20, not where GTA V is concerned. It's something I otherwise would never do, but the GTA series is special. 


I wouldn't even own a console this generation if not for GTA IV, and if the GTA series was somehow discontinued, I would promptly sell my PS3. They are the only games that make gaming worth it. 

Don't get me wrong, I like other shit, but not enough to justify the expense otherwise. Every other game I play is simply killing time until GTA comes out. 

I hope they return to Vice City in the next console generation. I want to see what their version of my hometown looks like. 

Anyways, I can't even put into words how incredible this game looks. The little multiplayer bit at the end looks righteous.


----------



## ricardo08

^ good shout on the spesh edish. I think this is the first game that I can actually justify spending the extra money on. My whole September and probably November is going to be dominated by this shit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i cant wait ffor this since i live in hollywood.maybe ill see my apt complex lol


----------



## L2R

i bought the gtaiv special edition, wore my rockstar backpack out, the keyring is broken into a P (no star) and i still use it. the safety deposit box is somewhere downstairs. i pre-ordered gtav before the special ed was revealed. will probably upgrade. i want that hat. 

gta ftw


----------



## Furanku_

I have this already ordered, can't wait until it comes out, i'll be off the computer and on my xbox instead.


----------



## ricardo08

L2R said:


> i bought the gtaiv special edition, wore my rockstar backpack out, the keyring is broken into a P (no star) and i still use it. the safety deposit box is somewhere downstairs. i pre-ordered gtav before the special ed was revealed. will probably upgrade. i want that hat.
> 
> gta ftw



...and I thought I was a hardcore fan. You know no bounds!!


----------



## L2R

hahah, yeah i like that shit man. the cheap bag i wore until it literally fell apart, and my keyring broke after i accidentally dropped it down an elevator shaft. 

recently replayed the gtaiv and both episodes again, just main stories. can't wait. seriously considered using some of my annual leave when i saw that gameplay trailer.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Did you retrieve your key ring from the elevator shaft?  If not, how do you know it broke?

A _real_ GTA fan would have slapped that emergency button and screamed for immediate assistance from the nearest janitor/fire department.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

MrGrunge said:


> ^ Did you retrieve your key ring from the elevator shaft?  If not, how do you know it broke?
> 
> A _real_ GTA fan would have slapped that emergency button and screamed for immediate assistance from the nearest janitor/fire department.



A _real_ GTA fan would have jumped down the elevator shaft, grabbed it, gone to the nearest hotdog stand to get their health back, and then gone on a rampage with the nearest car they can steal. 


Just saying...


----------



## 95Land

Having a hard time waiting for September as well. There's so many aspects of the game that I'm excited about. Planning out and executing the heists looks unreal. Recruiting safe crackers, stealing the most ideal vehicles for the job, planning routes, even picking out jumpsuits and masks. I'd buy the fucking game just to laugh at the medical marijuana dispensary. 
Skyrim and that lot really are spectacular gaming experiences but nothing stacks up to GTA. IMO.


----------



## L2R

MrGrunge said:


> ^ Did you retrieve your key ring from the elevator shaft?  If not, how do you know it broke?
> 
> A _real_ GTA fan would have slapped that emergency button and screamed for immediate assistance from the nearest janitor/fire department.


I didn't want to disclose the whole story and risk spoiling the 73 hour film adaptation by Peter Jackson. 

I cried for a week and then building management paid someone to get it. It came out with a massive crack. Later it broke and I re-glued it and eventually it broke again. What I have left is ....


----------



## MrGrunge

^ What does the P stand for?


----------



## D's

MrGrunge said:


> ^ What does the P stand for?



I saw it on my in-game minimap never cared for it because i was to busy raking havoc.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ Wow!  That must be one big rake!


----------



## L2R

Poopstar


----------



## What 23

I also hope to see a return to Vice City in some version. I still have never finished the story for San Andreas. Didn't even unlock the other island(s). Great game... I just need multiplayer.


----------



## L2R

^you missed out big time. the journey the story takes in GTA3:SA was the most dramatic they'll ever get. you go from pennyless bicycle riding ex-con to jetpack flying, hip hop producing mansion owner. having three airports open is an amazing thing in an open world video game. 

damnit i wanna play it again right now.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> ^you missed out big time. the journey the story takes in GTA3:SA was the most dramatic they'll ever get. you go from pennyless bicycle riding ex-con to jetpack flying, hip hop producing mansion owner. having three airports open is an amazing thing in an open world video game.
> 
> damnit i wanna play it again right now.



It's been on Playstation Store for a minute. I'm pretty sure it is also available on Xbox Live. 


I know I downloaded it a couple months back, but I found the control scheme extremely frustrating. Controls have come a long way this last console generation, I never realized just how much they had changed.


----------



## L2R

Don't get me wrong, I still have the trilogy both my original xbox discs and on my mac. I just don't have the time to commit to it. 

I hear you on the controls. No momentum or rag doll really sucks now.


----------



## 95Land

What 23 said:


> I also hope to see a return to Vice City in some version. I still have never finished the story for San Andreas. Didn't even unlock the other island(s). Great game... I just need multiplayer.



Didn't unlock the other islands?? That game took a very large chunk of my life.
I'd spend hours just flying down the long stretches of highway on a motorcycle. Put on a hoodie just so I could watch it flap in the wind. Lovely.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

95Land said:


> Didn't unlock the other islands?? That game took a very large chunk of my life.
> I'd spend hours just flying down the long stretches of highway on a motorcycle. Put on a hoodie just so I could watch it flap in the wind. Lovely.



My favorite was flying the Harrier around the island and over the water, doing all sorts of crazy flips and stunts and flying upside down. 


I seriously hope they bring the Harrier back in V. We already know they have jets, I just want that jet. 


A return to Vice City is something I've been dreaming of for ages. It might not happen. One of the head guys at R* stated that he doesn't know how much he can do there that hasn't already been done, and he therefore feels it is unlikely that GTA will return, which makes me want to punch him in the face. He said the only thought they have of returning there is when they make a "GTA World" game with multiple cities, which is in their plans for the future. 

However, it should be noted that R* has a penchant for changing their mind. Miami is a wonderful city for a GTA parody, it has everything a GTA city needs, and is one of only 4 cities good enough for a standalone location in a GTA game (New York, LA, Miami, Chicago). I'm kind of glad that V wasn't in Vice City, however, because I've been praying that if they ever did it again, it would be done on the next console generation. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that they take it back and return to my city.


----------



## ricardo08

^ I agree, Miami would work well and it's bullshit that they couldn't do anything that hasn't already been done there. As great as VC was, it was clearly limited compared with what they could put out these days. Or in the 5+ years until the next game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Miami would be to small of a city for a next gen game imo


----------



## coelophysis

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Miami would be to small of a city for a next gen game imo



It's not like GTA cities are ever to scale. Could always use close by cities, or other Floridian cities, or even Cuba or something.
It's not like Las Vegas is a bridge away from Los Angeles, you know?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Miami would be to small of a city for a next gen game imo



Miami-Dade County is an enormous area. It's several times larger than New York City. Trust me, there is more than enough space for a next gen game.


----------



## L2R

bring back multiple cities! 

or even better, fly a plane exiting a gtav map, inserting a gtaiv game disc and landing in liberty city! a cross over like this would be amazing.


----------



## ricardo08

L2R said:


> bring back multiple cities!
> 
> or even better, fly a plane exiting a gtav map, inserting a gtaiv game disc and landing in liberty city! a cross over like this would be amazing.



I don't see why something like that wouldn't eventually become a reality. Just think how BIG games are going to be in the not-even-that-distant future. It's making me all giddy just thinking about it.


----------



## bloodshed344

ricardo08 said:


> I don't see why something like that wouldn't eventually become a reality. Just think how BIG games are going to be in the not-even-that-distant future. It's making me all giddy just thinking about it.



It'll be up to the developers how big the world is.  We're going to see some dramatically larger games by very well-staffed and focused developers.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ricardo08 said:


> I don't see why something like that wouldn't eventually become a reality. Just think how BIG games are going to be in the not-even-that-distant future. It's making me all giddy just thinking about it.



I have had a long standing theory, confirmed by the aforementioned Leslie Benzies comments about not returning to Vice City until they do a "GTA World," that this would be the case. My thoughts are, that when they create a Liberty City or Los Santos, they are not planning on scrapping it and starting over next time around. They are saving it for later. So, when the time for GTA World comes up, they already have a Liberty City and Los Santos. All they need to do is make sure major landmarks haven't changed, add in a few areas that they left out the first go-round, rearrange the city just a little bit so it isn't literally the same exact thing we played in last time, and then they are done. Researching and recreating the cities is what makes them take so long making the games. 

It's one of the primary reasons I feel that Vice City will, indeed, be back as a stand-alone city in a GTA game. When they come down here to research it the way they researched the other two cities this console generation, their opinion on the city is going to change. These guys have probably barely left South Beach and the other touristy areas every time they have come down here. When they study the other areas and culture of the city, they are going to change their mind real quick. I'm counting on it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Look at the whitcher 3,its going to blow skyrim the away


----------



## L2R

Look at .... taking that shit to another thread.


----------



## ricardo08

3 said:


> I have had a long standing theory, confirmed by the aforementioned Leslie Benzies comments about not returning to Vice City until they do a "GTA World," that this would be the case. My thoughts are, that when they create a Liberty City or Los Santos, they are not planning on scrapping it and starting over next time around. They are saving it for later. So, when the time for GTA World comes up, they already have a Liberty City and Los Santos. All they need to do is make sure major landmarks haven't changed, add in a few areas that they left out the first go-round, rearrange the city just a little bit so it isn't literally the same exact thing we played in last time, and then they are done. Researching and recreating the cities is what makes them take so long making the games.
> 
> It's one of the primary reasons I feel that Vice City will, indeed, be back as a stand-alone city in a GTA game. When they come down here to research it the way they researched the other two cities this console generation, their opinion on the city is going to change. These guys have probably barely left South Beach and the other touristy areas every time they have come down here. When they study the other areas and culture of the city, they are going to change their mind real quick. I'm counting on it.



It's a legit theory and could well happen.


----------



## L2R

^ahhahahha


----------



## kaywholed

3 said:


> I have had a long standing theory, confirmed by the aforementioned Leslie Benzies comments about not returning to Vice City until they do a "GTA World," that this would be the case. My thoughts are, that when they create a Liberty City or Los Santos, they are not planning on scrapping it and starting over next time around. They are saving it for later. So, when the time for GTA World comes up, they already have a Liberty City and Los Santos. All they need to do is make sure major landmarks haven't changed, add in a few areas that they left out the first go-round, rearrange the city just a little bit so it isn't literally the same exact thing we played in last time, and then they are done. Researching and recreating the cities is what makes them take so long making the games.
> 
> It's one of the primary reasons I feel that Vice City will, indeed, be back as a stand-alone city in a GTA game. When they come down here to research it the way they researched the other two cities this console generation, their opinion on the city is going to change. These guys have probably barely left South Beach and the other touristy areas every time they have come down here. When they study the other areas and culture of the city, they are going to change their mind real quick. I'm counting on it.


basically a GTA MMO will different servers running different cities.

10/10 would go on welfare and play this for a life.


----------



## tambourine-man

Bowling with Roman makes me shudder.  Hated that aspect of the game.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ "Cousin!  It's Roman!  How about we go stare at some big American TEETEES!"


----------



## 95Land

Is there any word whether there's actual nudity in 5? I get that it presents issues as far as having your game sold in stores with archaic policies like Wal-Mart. 
It's just a little silly to go on a spree wherein you kill 50-100 police, 40-60 civilians, fuck, then murder 5 prostitutes, then head over to a strip club and the girls have bikinis on.......


----------



## MrGrunge

^ The console release will almost certainly not have nudity...

But if it get s PC release, you can bet your pixelated ass someone will mod it in.


----------



## 95Land

So ridiculous. Mass murder's fine. Tits and ass? No fuckin way. 
Wasn't there a guy with his wang hanging out on the DLC for 4? 
I guess that would fall under the category of "Straight to the consumer, so we'll do what the fuck we want."


----------



## L2R

Yeah there was lots if full frontal male nudity in tlad.


----------



## bloodshed344

MrGrunge said:


> ^ The console release will almost certainly not have nudity...
> 
> But if it get s PC release, you can bet your pixelated ass someone will mod it in.



I think The Witcher has shown that lots of nudity in a game is a good thing.  Now all the other series just have to catch up.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

95Land said:


> Is there any word whether there's actual nudity in 5? I get that it presents issues as far as having your game sold in stores with archaic policies like Wal-Mart.
> It's just a little silly to go on a spree wherein you kill 50-100 police, 40-60 civilians, fuck, then murder 5 prostitutes, then head over to a strip club and the girls have bikinis on.......



I think it's possible we get some nudity in the game. 



Between GTA IV, TLAD (which had some nudity), and now, a lot has changed in the video game world. Everybody, rating agencies included, has a better understanding that video games are now made for adults, and no longer just for young children. People imagine a bunch of college kids sitting in a dorm playing these games today, not a group of 8 year old children. Additionally, restrictions on young children buying M-Rated games, and increased parental awareness as to what an M-Rating actually entails, means that whoever is in charge of rating games is probably more likely to be lenient. 

You throw in the awareness that an Adults Only rating can kill a video game, and that GTA 5 is likely to break records for sales the same way GTA IV did, and you have a recipe for very high levels of leniency being given to R*. Much has changed since the days where "Hot Coffee" was a big deal. Nobody really cares anymore, IMO. They can't overdo it, but I imagine they can get away with anything that would be in an R rated movie.


----------



## bloodshed344

3 said:


> I think it's possible we get some nudity in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Between GTA IV, TLAD (which had some nudity), and now, a lot has changed in the video game world. Everybody, rating agencies included, has a better understanding that video games are now made for adults, and no longer just for young children. People imagine a bunch of college kids sitting in a dorm playing these games today, not a group of 8 year old children. Additionally, restrictions on young children buying M-Rated games, and increased parental awareness as to what an M-Rating actually entails, means that whoever is in charge of rating games is probably more likely to be lenient.
> 
> You throw in the awareness that an Adults Only rating can kill a video game, and that GTA 5 is likely to break records for sales the same way GTA IV did, and you have a recipe for very high levels of leniency being given to R*. Much has changed since the days where "Hot Coffee" was a big deal. Nobody really cares anymore, IMO. They can't overdo it, but I imagine they can get away with anything that would be in an R rated movie.



Is that like the level of The Witcher? I want more of that!  Trish, hell yeah!


----------



## GodSpeedK

Wish it was out now...so much free time! Fuck.


----------



## L2R

hey guess what, you know how excited i am for this game and all, right. ... well, turns out a few days after this comes out, i'll be going overseas for at least 6 weeks. where i'll be going there will be mostly no electricity.


----------



## bloodshed344

L2R said:


> hey guess what, you know how excited i am for this game and all, right. ... well, turns out a few days after this comes out, i'll be going overseas for at least 6 weeks. where i'll be going there will be mostly no electricity.



That sucks bro.  I've got it preordered and have all the free time in the world :/


----------



## L2R

preordered here too. i just hope the uk based "ozgameshop" send it so it arrives on release day, not sent on release day. that way i get a few days in before going on my adventure.


----------



## 95Land

I don't know BS344, but aren't you supposed to say something about Witcher 3 in each post?


----------



## L2R

*sigh*


game gets shipped on release day, which assures i won't be able to touch it until november.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> game gets shipped on release day, which assures i won't be able to touch it until november.



That's a potential problem with all orders of the Special and Collector's Editions, at all vendors. 


It should be noted, that this might change as release comes closer. I was concerned about the same thing, and I found some answer somewhere on Amazon, where a representative replied to someone's query, It has something to do with knowing whether or not it will be in stock before the street date of the game, and that as release comes closer, they should have confirmation that they will have copies before the 17th, and then release day delivery will become available, and all prior orders with two-day shipping or better will be moved to release day delivery. This applies to all vendors, they are simply lacking the confirmation they need to offer release date delivery. So, chances are, you will get it on the 17th.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Note that nudity is indeed one of the items we can expect in this game, just to bring up the prior discussion. Rating's agencies are becoming much more liberal as video gaming is increasing understood to be an adult hobby, rather than a child's one. It's a new day...


----------



## ArCi

I'm not trying to start an arguement...  but who really cares about nudity in a video game? I mean is this really that big of an issue where it would make you not want to buy the game? C'mon now

Oooh look some boobs made out of pixels. I thought this game was made for adults?
12 yr old kids would be the only people upset if there wasn't "nudity" included


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Arci said:


> I'm not trying to start an arguement...  but who really cares about nudity in a video game? I mean is this really that big of an issue where it would make you not want to buy the game? C'mon now
> 
> Oooh look some boobs made out of pixels. I thought this game was made for adults?
> 12 yr old kids would be the only people upset if there wasn't "nudity" included




I don't think people care for nudity for the reasons you are ascribing. 


Personally, I care about it because it indicates the further erosion of the culture of censorship in video games, movies, and television, which _is_ a big deal. Nobody in this thread cares about nudity because they want to jack off to some computer generated titties, or because they want to laugh at it like a 12 year old boy, they care about it because it represents progress and freedom in the video game world. 

It was kind of absurd going to the strip club in GTA IV, where the girls never actually stripped. It's a small element, nothing near make or break (nobody said anything even remotely close to the prescense or absence of nudity having any effect on their purchase, by the way), but it adds an element of realism to the game that was previously not present. 

Allowing nudity in a GTA game is a really, really big deal for the ESRB, and it shows us that the world has come a long way since they days where Hot Coffee was a big deal. I hope this post has made clear to you that this is not some sophomoric celebration over getting to see pixelated titties.


----------



## L2R

3 said:


> Note that nudity is indeed one of the items we can expect in this game, just to bring up the prior discussion. Rating's agencies are becoming much more liberal as video gaming is increasing understood to be an adult hobby, rather than a child's one. It's a new day...



australia took one step forward and two steps back. after years of lobbying, we finally have a restrictive adult rating for games, R just like with movies. this was to prevent games from being unclassifiable and therefore unsellable in aus without a content edit. 

turns out to have been all for nothing. a couple of games, including the new saints row, were still not classified even with the R option. this essentially means they are censoring the taste of adults. ffs.

gtav got in with an r rating. 

not that we can't just import games (ends up cheaper too).


----------



## ArCi

I was joking lol


----------



## ArCi

hahaha


----------



## L2R

how do they even rate games?

do they play every possible scenario or do the publishers provide videos of highlights? i'd imagine the process to be more arduous and time consuming than rating movies.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I doubt the process is arduous at all (mostly because it's a fucking video game! ).  Heck, it might not even be time consuming.  A developer can go through the ESRB checklist and simply send a report to the ratings board - obviously there must be some kind of testing done by the raters, but I really doubt they have to go through the whole game.

I'm just spit-balling about how things work in America.  I'm guessing the process is much more streamlined in Australia, since nowadays developers censor their games before ever sending them to the Aussie ratings board for official certification.


----------



## L2R

ah, the good old honor system

i hear the god of war producers reported on all the violence, gore and nipples, but failed to mention that every distant mountain is a penis.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ I guess it would be kinda like an honor system...but you could potentially be fined/sued if you abuse it.

Also, I did not know that about God of War.  They must have taken some cues from the Little Mermaid box art.


----------



## L2R

lol

i made the GOW thing up, but this whole classification thing is still a mystery to me. how does an honour system result in the aussie situation where saints row is banned cuz the alien anal dildo thing is determined to be not contextually justified.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> lol
> 
> i made the GOW thing up, but this whole classification thing is still a mystery to me. how does an honour system result in the aussie situation where saints row is banned cuz the alien anal dildo thing is determined to be not contextually justified.



That, and the glorification of drug use was considered a major problem. Apparently (I have not played the game, nor do I plan to), taking certain drugs in game provides beneficial effects. 


They can live with the MMJ dispensaries in GTA V, because, ostensibly, drugs will prove detrimental, as alcohol was in GTA IV.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen




----------



## L2R




----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

GTA V official website is up as of today:


http://www.rockstargames.com/V/




> Marion D.
> 
> Running a 24-7 life coach business, it's my job to tell other people what to do with their lives. Bob Mulét gives me great advice on what kind of style to do my hair. There are animals in nature that will increase their size to scare predators. I do the same with my hair. I will drop a fool in a second. I give that advice to all my clients too.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Posting these here because they won't work on the GTA website, hoping they playback properly on here: 


[video]http://www.rockstargames.com/V/vid/leadership-you-can-trust/jockcranley.webm[/video]


[video]http://www.rockstargames.com/V/vid/leadership-you-can-trust/suemurry.webm[/video]


It's the only workaround I know.


Didn't work.


----------



## ricardo08

Worked for me.

I love GTA's satirical moments. The radio is good for that. I hope Lazlow makes an appearance in V.

"Way Beyond Anything We’ve Done Before": Building The World Of "Grand Theft Auto V" BuzzFeed interview Aaron Garbut.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I came.


----------



## Cornishman

Awesome. 

This game will be so good. I think it'll get me clean off heroin. 
Will be more addictive anyhow.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol you wish.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Amazon just confirmed Release Day Delivery for my copy of GTA V Special Edition. I had previously ordered from Gamestop, even though I hate them, because they seemed to be the most sure I would get it on release day. Cancelling an online order from those motherfuckers is a bitch, you can't do it on their website and have to spend 30 minutes on hold. Never again will I even entertain spending a single penny at Gamestop again. Those types of business practices are so unethical, I will not stand for it. 


Fortunately, when I did catch hold of someone they didn't give me any shit. So that much is good, at least. 

Hooray, I'm actually going to get the game on the 17th now!!!


----------



## L2R

lucky! i'm still not gonna be able to play it til november.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> lucky! i'm still not gonna be able to play it til november.



Damn. That really sucks.  But still, playing the game for like one day and then having to wait for another two months is probably a million times worse than simply waiting two months. 


Amazon only confirmed that Release Day Delivery would be available today or yesterday.


Also: GTAV Achievements Leak Online


Seems legit.


----------



## L2R

Don't mind my whinges, I'll be doing something far more spectacular. :D. 

Funny, the two entertainment things I've been most anticipating for the longest time are both dropping during my trip. Gtav and now the movie "gravity" comes out a full month from return so there's no chance if seeing it in 3d on the big screen .


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> Don't mind my whinges, I'll be doing something far more spectacular. :D.
> 
> Funny, the two entertainment things I've been most anticipating for the longest time are both dropping during my trip. Gtav and now the movie "gravity" comes out a full month from return so there's no chance if seeing it in 3d on the big screen .



No electricity for several months, no A/C or Heating, and this is somehow far more spectacular than sitting on your ass, bingeing on Hot Pockets and Mountain Dews while playing GTA V and watching your most anticipated movie of the year in 3D? 


Different strokes, I suppose... 



Where are you headed?


----------



## L2R

nepal. i'll be trekking the himalaya on my own for six weeks. 

i'll say hi to yeti for you


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> nepal. i'll be trekking the himalaya on my own for six weeks.
> 
> i'll say hi to yeti for you



Damn, that's like a dream vacation for 3 quarters of the Western world (and Australia, they count as Western too even though they are as far east as you can get).


Be sure the Yeti are friendly before you approach. Bring back pics!! I want to see a Yeti. It's basically like Bigfoot except there are packs of them, right? 


Anyways, GTA V is now available for pre-load for people in Europe. Not that this has any impact on me, but it's probably time to stay away from any GTA V related forums for fear of some expert hacker getting to the game early and telling the world the entire plot. They also may be able to hack the files and unlock scripted dialogue even if they are unable to break the encryption on the game itself. 


I am so fucking hyped. It sucks that this game is coming out while I will be taking Calculus II. I have to find some way to play it without flunking out my semester.


----------



## Cornishman

I'm intrigued by the achievement: 'Collect and return all spaceship parts'.

Wonder if there will be UFO's in this one?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So apparently, some hackers were able to get into the files on pre-loaded versions of GTA V. So, spoilers are everywhere. 


Fortunately, I approached with caution, having been experienced with shit being spoiled for me in the past. I therefore remain unspoiled. I would highly recommend that any Bluelighters wishing to remain unspoiled stay away from any GTA V related forums. 

I was hoping I had until about the 3rd of September before this happened, as 14 days before a game's release is usually the point at which spoilers become available, but now I will be without for an entire month


----------



## L2R

thanks for the headsup. the only thing i might indulge in is a rip of the radiostations once they are up. 

the aussie ratings board have this funny caution linked to gtav: the game contains "exposed penises, marijuana use and a brief instance of necrophilia".


----------



## MrGrunge

L2R said:


> the game contains "exposed penises, marijuana use and a brief instance of necrophilia".



Holy shit...


Now I'm gonna buy several copies.


----------



## adam west

some of the scripts on the talk radio are genius i dont think they will let us down


----------



## L2R

MrGrunge said:


> Holy shit...
> 
> 
> Now I'm gonna buy several copies.


i know, right! sounds just like my typical weekend :D


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

adam west said:


> some of the scripts on the talk radio are genius i dont think they will let us down



I ask that if you post them, you put them in NSFW tags. Please. Clearly labeled NSFW tags, stating what is behind them in a statement above or below. No black tags, as I like to scroll while holding the left mouse button while reading, and occasionally scroll over them by accident.


I know you probably already know all of this, but just to be extra sure. I like to know as little about the game as possible. 


A new GTA coming out is about as close as it gets to being a kid at Christmas time again. I remember flipping out all day waiting for the UPS man (who often times does not come until 8:00 PM where I live), while my friends and ex-girlfriend made fun of my highly irrational behavior. I spent $400 dollars on my console to play GTA, and wouldn't even buy one if the franchise did not exist, so a GTA coming out is a pretty big deal to me. 

Fucking calculus II. I don't know how I'm going to manage to both study and play. Managing my time this semester is going to be a bitch. Obviously getting an A in calculus II is a bigger priority than playing GTA V, but not by much, to be perfectly fucking honest.


----------



## adam west

yeah no worries. been waiting a while but i think it will be well worth it. i dont think i would ever buy a console based on one game or franchise, but i think sony are relying on some customers in that respect


----------



## Cornishman

3 said:


> A new GTA coming out is about as close as it gets to being a kid at Christmas time again. I remember flipping out all day waiting for the UPS man (who often times does not come until 8:00 PM where I live), while my friends and ex-girlfriend made fun of my highly irrational behavior. I spent $400 dollars on my console to play GTA, and wouldn't even buy one if the franchise did not exist, so a GTA coming out is a pretty big deal to me.



Qft.

It's like I revert back to being a kid when a new GTA is afoot. Normally I'm a calm & unflappable individual but GTA has the power to make me giddy with excitement - I even paid over $110 just to get GTA4 one day before the official release date. (Thanks ebay!)

Thus the thought of not having GTA5 'pon the release date pains me. But thanks to my addiction it looks like this will be my 1st time going without.


----------



## adam west

i wouldnt  pay over the odds for an earlier release date, i just think thats a bit daft really. especially one day! ive specifically order the collectors editions to sell on ebay, because they always do though.


----------



## L2R

finally giving up on the collectors edition, i contacted ozgameshop to cancel my order to upgrade to special edition. now they are fkn sold out too. 

so... i'll cancelled my order entirely. sucks for me, i preordered 1st of January this year. there's just no point. might as well wait till i'm back in sydney in november to see if they produce any more of the collector's or specials.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Cornishman said:


> Qft.
> 
> It's like I revert back to being a kid when a new GTA is afoot. Normally I'm a calm & unflappable individual but GTA has the power to make me giddy with excitement - I even paid over $110 just to get GTA4 one day before the official release date. (Thanks ebay!)
> 
> Thus the thought of not having GTA5 'pon the release date pains me. But thanks to my addiction it looks like this will be my 1st time going without.



I would totally pay $150 dollars to play the game just a day early. 


Less than 20 days


----------



## ricardo08

L2R said:


> finally giving up on the collectors edition, i contacted ozgameshop to cancel my order to upgrade to special edition. now they are fkn sold out too.
> 
> so... i'll cancelled my order entirely. sucks for me, i preordered 1st of January this year. there's just no point. might as well wait till i'm back in sydney in november to see if they produce any more of the collector's or specials.



It's bullshit that they get you paying all that extra money for a few extra weapons/vehicles/clothing items and a steel case(?) anyway. I'll take the regular copy, thanks.

Anyway, the days are slowing ticking over and I can hardly contain my excitement. I don't know how or why GTA manages to do this to me.


----------



## L2R

Ain't just skins, cars and guns. They also come with a discount for the in game store. That's a bit of a leg up. 

I want the Los santos hat.


----------



## adam west

collectors/special editions with stuff like books, clothing always, always sells on ebay.


----------



## L2R

For a mint. I'm hoping they produce more. If not, then I'll go standard edition.


----------



## dopemegently

Anyone know if they're bringing back the RPG elements from San Andreas?


----------



## adam west

never played it. what rpg elements?


----------



## dopemegently

It's like when you start off weak and then become stronger with use. In San Andreas you'd start off skinny, and if you work out in a gym, you get muscly and stronger, also if you shoot a lot, you become accurate and can hold 2 guns. It's an old game, but it's still worth playing. ( the biggest gta- its set in an entire state with 3 whole cities.


----------



## adam west

like ability upgrades then basically. i didnt even know it got a release on the original xbox but its expensive on amazon.


----------



## L2R

yeah it's on the original xbox, you can get pc and mac versions off of steam for fairly cheap. 

not just ability, some stages won't let you progress until you look good enough, or take a girl out for a while. three cities with three airports (plus that area 51 strip) was so good for the use of planes. the cities weren't very big, so that they can be a bit of a distance apart from each other. driving took some time, and you're proper fucked if you crash your car in the middle of nowhere. 

there was so much to the game. tagging graffiti, taking over gang turf, defending your own areas, driving bloody trains even. if you can handle the old engine, pick it up after you're done with V. the graphics are fine, it's just the controls are really lame by today's standards. 

gta3 and gta3vc are both on ios now. they'll probably do sa eventually. touch screen controls kill it for me. ipad is not as bad as on iphone.


----------



## adam west

yeah will do. my computer is crap so i will get the xbox version.


----------



## MrGrunge

^ You can download it for the Xbox 360 for like $10.


----------



## adam west

MrGrunge said:


> ^ You can download it for the Xbox 360 for like $10.



hey thank you!!!!!!! didnt even think about that. shall be doing, done and done.



edit: just checked its £9.99 bargain, will be getting this,


----------



## ricardo08

I was trying to figure out how to connect a ps2 to a monitor so I could play that, now I can just get it off Marketplace?? Hell yeah. Tell me they do it with Vice City as well....


----------



## dopemegently

I just picked up a ps2. (Games are crazy cheap now). You can play an enhanced vice city on android phones n tablets. Around 3 quid i believe.


----------



## MrGrunge

ricardo08 said:


> I was trying to figure out how to connect a ps2 to a monitor so I could play that, now I can just get it off Marketplace?? Hell yeah. Tell me they do it with Vice City as well....



Vice City is not on the Xbox Marketplace.  If you have the original Xbox version of Vice City and a first generation Xbox 360 (the only gen with backwards compatibility) you can play it, but other than that you'll have to play it on another platform.


----------



## Euphoric_Abyss

Only 2 more weeks! I'm reserving it later today so I can stop by GameStop and pick it up for it's midnight release. I can't wait any longer, I've been waiting too long, like a year! 

The mechanics look amazing, the driving has been calibrated to feel even more realistic. Helicopters, planes, parachuting, bicycle racing, scuba diving for underwater exploration and way more activities and vehicles than I know. I'm satisfied that they decided to have 3 main protagonists that have totally different standards of living and they live in different parts of Los Santos/Las Angeles. I'm hoping the main storyline will be substantial, the previous GTA's had mediocre plots but they were still great games. 

GTA 4 had too much of a gritty vibe to it, grey colors and cities. GTA 5 will be vivid and sunshiny!


----------



## Euphoric_Abyss

I heard there are certain aspects of your character you can level up, physical elements like breathing underwater without scuba gear you'll be able to slowly evolve so your character can breathe underwater longer, same with cycling, possibly running, much more I don't know about yet.


----------



## Euphoric_Abyss

dopemegently said:


> It's like when you start off weak and then become stronger with use. In San Andreas you'd start off skinny, and if you work out in a gym, you get muscly and stronger, also if you shoot a lot, you become accurate and can hold 2 guns. It's an old game, but it's still worth playing. ( the biggest gta- its set in an entire state with 3 whole cities.


I heard there are certain aspects of your character you can level up, physical elements like breathing underwater without scuba gear you'll be able to slowly evolve so your character can breathe underwater longer, same with cycling, possibly running, much more I don't know about yet. Gaining (or losing) weight or muscle is not optional in GTA 5 it's been confirmed. But the either three of the protagonists can get tattoos, different hairstyles and purchase unique clothing.


----------



## dopemegently

Yep, it sounds like theyll be using elements from san andreas.im getting gta5 soon as its released; ive got rockstars entire back catalogue give or take 1 or 2.

They really need more guns for the next gta though, i found myself gettin bored with the limited selection in the last one.


----------



## ricardo08

It looks like there will be much more variety in weapons, plus you can customize with silencers, laser sight etc

And they're bringing back the minigun 

http://www.igta5.com/weapons


----------



## dopemegently

Excellent, i love gun customization in games, but im just a frustrated gun nut i suppose...
Im playing red dead redemption right now, tide me over till the next gta comes out. (Also a great game imo)


----------



## ricardo08

More info on GTA Online

I think this will be the first game I get probably involved with online. Looks incredible.


----------



## dopemegently

It's gonna be a big one; I may even get xbox live as well (couldn't be arsed before.)


----------



## Folley

ricardo08 said:


> More info on GTA Online
> 
> I think this will be the first game I get probably involved with online. Looks incredible.




This makes me wet... I'll straight up buy the new Xbox just for this game if I have to


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So, the map has leaked. It does qualify as a spoiler, even though it is one of the few I don't mind, so I will put it in NSFW tags.


GTA V Map:


*NSFW*: 



http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/gta-v-map.jpg





You still have to click on the link, I don't know how to put zoom-able jpg's onto this forum.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I pre-ordered mine yesterday. Hit me up on xbox live. 

Dr1nkswithevil


----------



## Folley

I like the map, hated all those fucking bridges in GTAIV lol


----------



## L2R

I count EIGHT mountains!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think the map looks awesome. It's going to be huge. I was somewhat worried about the size of The City of Los Santos after I saw the Blueprint map, but it looks more than fine here. 


I can't believe we are only 3 days away. Can you guys believe we have been waiting for this game since October 25th 2011? Seemed like it was just about to come out back then, lol.


----------



## Folley

> *Prefer to self medicate?*
> 
> There are many dispensaries for those that grow truly sick of running out of marijuana.




lol..
http://www.rockstargames.com/V/lsbc/affordable-healthcare


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm pissed cut I'll be going through withdrawals at release and probably not give a fuck about playing my gta


----------



## L2R

Ozgameshop got more special eds so I re-preordered.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> Ozgameshop got more special eds so I re-preordered.



Awesome.



My order status just changed to "Shipping Now." Hooray!!


----------



## maxalfie

The one benefit of currently not having a job to go to is that I will have all day and night to play GTA.
Guess I'll have to let my flatmate play it at the weekend though as he works during the week. 
Can't wait until Tuesday gets here, been a long time coming.


----------



## L2R

3 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> My order status just changed to "Shipping Now." Hooray!!


Woot!!

Also mine was $30 cheaper than Aussie retail rape price. :D


----------



## ricardo08

I've taken two days leave from work for this and I don't feel bad about it


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> Woot!!
> 
> Also mine was $30 cheaper than Aussie retail rape price. :D



Actually, I woke up this morning to find out that Amazon fucked up and I will not receive my order until the 18th. They refunded my shipping charges, and gave me free 2-day shipping on my next order, but it doesn't nearly make up for the loss of all the planning that went into September 17th. I'm totally fucked now. This is the last time I ever order a game from Amazon again. Unacceptable. How do they fuck this up?


----------



## L2R

Fkn hell that's just not cricket.   Sorry, bro. Kinda makes you wanna hit the torrents. 

I should have about ten days after my trip before returning to work.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> Fkn hell that's just not cricket.   Sorry, bro. Kinda makes you wanna hit the torrents.
> 
> I should have about ten days after my trip before returning to work.



Yeah, it's fucked up. I just spoke to a representative who told me that all Amazon US orders of GTAV Special Edition will be arriving on th 18th instead of the 17th, due to some mega fuck-up by Amazon. So everybody getting fucked over. 


Either that, or she is a liar trying to placate me.


----------



## Captain Brewster

Dun d-d-d-dun duh!!!!

EDIT (after play): Well I'm happy, this game looks huge.

People ain't going to see me for a while.


----------



## L2R

Search ios App Store for "ifruit".


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Amazon just changed up and now I will be receiving my order tomorrow. 


That was a close one. Apparently a fuckload of people came close to not getting their order until the 18th. 


I'd like to believe my incessant bitching and moaning at their poor customer service representatives played a small part in everybody receiving their copy on time


----------



## L2R

awesome! 








seriously, get the app i mentioned. you can use it to mod your in game car and look after your dog, even when you aren't playing.


----------



## Captain Brewster

Chop is the shit!!

Checking ap now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

just got my co0py from the mall.cya


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Still waiting anxiously on the UPS man. 


I waited two years for this moment already, a few more hours is nothing. I can't believe it's finally (almost) here!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

It finally got here 


I have been waiting a long time for this moment :D


----------



## L2R

Enjoy, brother.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

So epic


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Holy shit this game is incredible. 


I've been playing for hours and I haven't really accomplished anything. 


Have any of you guys run into Packie McReary yet? That was awesome, I'm glad they brought some IV characters back.


----------



## Folley

Oh fuck me. 8gb download? Was not expecting that.




At least I convinced my dad to go buy it for me at 9 at night  Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Captain Brewster

Too worried about starting a game up after work.

I know I can't put it down after a _resonable_ play.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Driving is to easy


----------



## ricardo08

The driving took me a little while to get used to. It's more realistic than GTAIV anyway.

Absolutely loving it so far. The map as huge and beautiful to move around in, and I'm really feeling the multiple protagonist thing. Played it for 6 hours straight and can't have done more than about 8 missions. Done my first heist %)


----------



## Folley

LOL what the fuck, I just switched to Trevor and he's in his underwear standing over some chick on the beach looking at her tits


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I just now got to Trevor for the first time. 



Holy fuck he is awesome. 

Spoilers for first time playing as Trevor (outside of you know what, if you want to be technical about it) :


*NSFW*: 



What the fuck happened to Johnny? Least favorite GTA protag ever, anyways. TLAD was boring to me. Still, I don't know if he deserved all that. Trevor was doing him a kindness


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

4am

must stop playing 

only a quarter through 

got me a Bently


----------



## Folley

"I don't give a fuck nigga, if you're listening to FlyloFM not only are you a bitch, but you're a bitch ass nigga too... ya nigga!"



lol I love this game... don't report me, I was just quoting a theatrical production 





*NSFW*: 



I also didn't like how it started out with Trevor.. I mean shit, a lot of people didn't like TLAD but he didn't deserve that  guess it just goes to show how badass Trevor really is if he does that to Johnny. If anyone hasn't figured it out, the 3 characters are meant to represent the 3 parts of the game. Trevor is the rampaging, crazy mother fucking killing in his underwear. Franklin is the dude rolling in a tricked ass ride with a nice house, and Michael is the more old school dude with no special powers


----------



## evilbrain

sounds fun,.... but can you run up your car onto the sidewalk corner boys guns blazing, jack their bricks, and rent a room by the hour? if not, i prefer real life


----------



## What 23

My first impression: I reject it and what it reflects. 

I don't care for (I hate) what I heard about crushing a woman's sternum during sex, the person on the radio saying it. I don't really care how it was intended... I'd like to ... end whoever thinks there's any humor in that, and I want to get rid of the game for this kind of thing.

The first scene set the tone as corrupt and sick very well... And that's what I think about it. 

Great looking game. Nice driving... But I just read a review that I agree with, saying it is ruined by the certain violence and sexism. ...I couldn't play for more than 20 minutes.

... This coming from a guy that used to love plowing over people in GTA 3 and going on killing sprees. It didn't feel as real. Look as real. This insane effort at shocking and offending just oozes of inexperience of the soul. I understand its meant satirical... But its crappy. It detracts from a potentially good game. Shooting all the cops, resonating (not being able to), made my heart sick.

Still, its a certain mirror perhaps. I just don't want to look at it. Just like I don't care to hang out on the streets in reality.

I may play around with the multiplayer when its available, but I may trade in or recycle the material, to purge my own soul of the blind support I paid.

I guess I wasnt blind. 4 made me feel like this. The multiplayer redeemed it for me, and exploring. But this game is just dark in the ways I don't care for. Shallow darkness. Darkness around money, material, and corruption around it.  A positive reflection could be had, but I already know this stuff. Playing it feels like devolving... Being something I never want to be/don't want resonance with at all. I was testing the waters... But I guess I didn't expect much more.

Still, props for graphics and technical improvements. And fast cars. Maybe ramps I haven't seen. Cool ways to crash. This may keep me, for MP. But definite conflict.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's called grand theft auto for a reason, and it's 2013.its not like you have seen movies with same subject matter I'f not worse 

I can't understand people who bash the sexism of the game and brutality, cut its been done in movies so many times


----------



## Folley

Yeah, the rampant illuminati symbolism is kind of weird as well. Still, I think it's a great game. Can't fucking wait till online!


----------



## What 23

So, just because it's been done, means it's okay to keep doing it? 

I was mainly turned off, in the beginning, with the shooting of all of those cops. I know it's not real, but I've been tapped into something lately, and I found it- this game just wasn't congruent with what I wanted to resonate with. 

Then the crazy use of the N-word, and right at the beginning, an example reflecting how Black people might (some, that use it) get offended and all crazy if a White person uses the word. Stereotypes.

You're right, it's "GTA". I guess... I don't resonate with it. I just loved stunts, crashing (and/or landing) in cool ways, flying around, multiplayer stuff. But "acting it out" as happens in the story mode, is another thing, that I just can't enjoy. I need to be able to get into a game. I need to be able to believe that it's something I might do, if it's going to simulate such real looking things. 

I don't like that they paid gang members just so that they could be authentic, either. This almost turned me off from giving the game a chance... Like they're encouraging them. 

But I don't know. I still may enjoy multi-player on 4, some of it, so I may enjoy this mp. No matter what it seems I'm going to be buying into some form of blood and corruption in this world, anyways, unless I just shut it all off and move to the desert and eat scorpions and lizards. I try to justify... But I might just leave this behind.

But as for movies... Most movies I see have more character than I saw in this. Still, I see a reflection that might be made positive, from the game. So I might give it another chance/suffer through for a second, before I make a final judgment on it, for myself. But I haven't been playing much of anything lately, anyways. I may decide I like it. 

But... Still... I don't know how many times I'm going to be able to switch the channel on the radio to avoid hearing the bit about crushing a girl's sternum ("because they love that!"), during sex, and I don't feel like hearing it. Reading about it was enough/too much, and had the thought then that that was the final nail in the coffin for me, for this game. Not something I wished I threw money at. I doubt all of the developers/designers would disagree with me.

Edit: Tried playing again. I didn't even leave the house. Pain in sternum.


----------



## ColtDan

Lol


----------



## ArCi

What 23 said:


> My first impression: I reject it and what it reflects.
> 
> I don't care for (I hate) what I heard about crushing a woman's sternum during sex, the person on the radio saying it. I don't really care how it was intended... I'd like to ... end whoever thinks there's any humor in that, and I want to get rid of the game for this kind of thing.
> 
> The first scene set the tone as corrupt and sick very well... And that's what I think about it.
> 
> Great looking game. Nice driving... But I just read a review that I agree with, saying it is ruined by the certain violence and sexism. ...I couldn't play for more than 20 minutes.
> 
> ... This coming from a guy that used to love plowing over people in GTA 3 and going on killing sprees. It didn't feel as real. Look as real. This insane effort at shocking and offending just oozes of inexperience of the soul. I understand its meant satirical... But its crappy. It detracts from a potentially good game. Shooting all the cops, resonating (not being able to), made my heart sick.
> 
> Still, its a certain mirror perhaps. I just don't want to look at it. Just like I don't care to hang out on the streets in reality.
> 
> I may play around with the multiplayer when its available, but I may trade in or recycle the material, to purge my own soul of the blind support I paid.
> 
> I guess I wasnt blind. 4 made me feel like this. The multiplayer redeemed it for me, and exploring. But this game is just dark in the ways I don't care for. Shallow darkness. Darkness around money, material, and corruption around it.  A positive reflection could be had, but I already know this stuff. Playing it feels like devolving... Being something I never want to be/don't want resonance with at all. I was testing the waters... But I guess I didn't expect much more.
> 
> Still, props for graphics and technical improvements. And fast cars. Maybe ramps I haven't seen. Cool ways to crash. This may keep me, for MP. But definite conflict.





What 23 said:


> So, just because it's been done, means it's okay to keep doing it?
> 
> I was mainly turned off, in the beginning, with the shooting of all of those cops. I know it's not real, but I've been tapped into something lately, and I found it- this game just wasn't congruent with what I wanted to resonate with.
> 
> Then the crazy use of the N-word, and right at the beginning, an example reflecting how Black people might (some, that use it) get offended and all crazy if a White person uses the word. Stereotypes.
> 
> You're right, it's "GTA". I guess... I don't resonate with it. I just loved stunts, crashing (and/or landing) in cool ways, flying around, multiplayer stuff. But "acting it out" as happens in the story mode, is another thing, that I just can't enjoy. I need to be able to get into a game. I need to be able to believe that it's something I might do, if it's going to simulate such real looking things.
> 
> I don't like that they paid gang members just so that they could be authentic, either. This almost turned me off from giving the game a chance... Like they're encouraging them.
> 
> But I don't know. I still may enjoy multi-player on 4, some of it, so I may enjoy this mp. No matter what it seems I'm going to be buying into some form of blood and corruption in this world, anyways, unless I just shut it all off and move to the desert and eat scorpions and lizards. I try to justify... But I might just leave this behind.
> 
> But as for movies... Most movies I see have more character than I saw in this. Still, I see a reflection that might be made positive, from the game. So I might give it another chance/suffer through for a second, before I make a final judgment on it, for myself. But I haven't been playing much of anything lately, anyways. I may decide I like it.
> 
> But... Still... I don't know how many times I'm going to be able to switch the channel on the radio to avoid hearing the bit about crushing a girl's sternum ("because they love that!"), during sex, and I don't feel like hearing it. Reading about it was enough/too much, and had the thought then that that was the final nail in the coffin for me, for this game. Not something I wished I threw money at. I doubt all of the developers/designers would disagree with me.
> 
> Edit: Tried playing again. I didn't even leave the house. Pain in sternum.



Holy shit you are a fucking pussy. It's a video game.

If you're scared go to church


----------



## ArCi

FYI I'm hosting a bible burning party at my house tonight. The whole neighborhood is coming over


----------



## What 23

I'm offering up an alternative viewpoint other than "ZOMG VIDEOGAMZ cherrie grafix and animated boooooobs ! (salivates)" , so I must be a pussy . 

And I didn't mention anything about going to church... But I'm glad you got the message, somewhat.

What do you resonate with?


----------



## ColtDan

Jesus fuck


----------



## What 23

What do you want out of life? Crush some sternums because she loves that? 

"It's a game! Why won't your crush some sternnnummmms!?" I hear the demon babies cry.

"It's been done before!"

So has Hiroshima and Nagasaki with a nasty fat man and a little boy.


----------



## ArCi

I want to not be scared of a fucking video game.

Look man I'm really sorry for what your parents did to you, my condolences.


----------



## What 23

What do you think they did to me? They may have ultimately sent me to hell, I'll give them that, but I'm not talking about my parents in the house I grew up in. They were born in hell.

I'm "scared" of my own thought process, which is required to play the game. "Scared" of what I allow in/to resonate with.

In my experience, the world is not far from my mind.


----------



## ArCi

Produced a very sheltered child that can't deal with the real world. Also led you to believe there is actually a God up in the clouds.


----------



## What 23

I reject much of it. God is everywhere. No"where". I guess, even in this game. But I wouldn't call it the real world that I want around. I don't mind the fast cars, at all. I wish everyone had light speed.

My parents may have sheltered me, but they didn't really have to try. I was from a small community. They made decent money. We were never, as a family, financially desperate. I never had to deal with verbal abuse, from either of them, and I don't call that sheltering, I call that... more healthy than what I have witnessed. Granted, I was made to go to church from an early age, but also, with respect, my first blowjob or sexual act with a girl to completion in any form occurred in a church parking lot into a girl who married a guy named Roman Duty, and it happened to song 23 of The Fragile, by Nine Inch Nails, while I was in love with her best friend, who was born on the front man of this band's birthday. With respect, my first girl I saw naked was named Christina, as a child, who I exposed myself to and wanted to marry. With respect, the first guy I had my mouth around was named Christopher, and he first put his mouth around me. With respect. And his dad was a cop. Him and the mother caught us (A teacher, I think), and Christina's dad was a lawyer (mother a nurse). With respect, the first pornography I ever saw was Emmanuelle, on Cinnemax. I always slept in church, except when I was in Sunday School and the blond haired girls form Brookeville kept me awake. But when I watched Emmanuelle, I suddenly started hearing "Emmanuelle" in church, in my sleep, jerking (jerkinjerkinjerkin) myself back awake, for a second... "OMG They know I masturbate! What? Zzzz...".

I stopped going to church when I was 17, when I started getting blowjobs and 69s and could drive my car, and work. 

I... rejected my family, in a sense... My mother, in a sense. 

A milk allergy "ruined" my life through chronic ear infections, and bodily damage directly and indirectly. I rejected so many things. I sheltered myself from this. I have been fearful, but fear keeps us alive. Fear God. Without it, your skull wouldn't have formed. You would have never grown from the ground. 

So yes, I fear. But I recognize it. I also Love, a lot... And this is one reason I just can't play this game right now. Multiplayer at least redeems it in that you can form relationships with actual people, form posses, protect one another, act with "Love", and not just "Fear", even if they are not so opposite ends of the spectrum. But they gave me nobody that was easy to Love, in the beginning, in this game-- A "friend" who I would never want around, slinging "nigger nigger nigger" (but you can't say this), guns, cars, money, women, what. Corruption.

You judge how you want.

I find the game disrespectful, to "Life", in what is represented in the beginning.

To judge myself, I am a bottom feeder, and whoa, I do like licking, tonguing, sucking, cleaning certain pretty girls' undercarriages. My my. (My my my). Smack. Grab. But, I was going somewhere else with that. I put through over a tank of gasoline through an engine on some days, to deliver "life sustaining" drugs to old people who are simply dying, mostly. "Thousands of dollars upon thousands of dollars" (millions, billions) of death. I dislike the way the pharmaceutical industry works... But I live off of it. I carry a cell phone that is made with conflict minerals, and I have blood on my hands. Every day, I want to kill myself, and reject it all. I want to go to the desert, and starve, but I'm a bit like Walter White.

I used to be able to hurt, or didn't know what I was doing. I used to be able to laugh. Now it has to be a bit deeper, or real of a laugh. But I am finding it harder to at times. And I really just want to reject things. But here I am, jerkinjerkinjerkin' with a noose around my neck.


----------



## ColtDan

You sound very strange What 23


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

In other news I just went and killed some cops in real life last night and then called some black people niggas


----------



## Folley

I'll agree the rampant illuminati symbolism and excessive references to drugs like "molly" and violence is a bit unnerving, but I don't find it takes away from the game that much. It's what it's supposed to be, really. I wouldn't expect much more from GTA



that being said, the game is still AMAZING. Just a tip, if you ever start doing Yoga with your wife... pause the game, dose some psychedelics or dissociatives, wait till they peak and then play the mission all the way through. The beginning is a bit slow, but the ending..... HOLY SHIT!!


The mission is called "Did somebody say yoga?", probably the craziest thing I've seen in a game lmao


----------



## Captain Brewster

I just bought the airstrip as Trevour (my hero), doing the aeroplain smuggling missions gives you a grasp of the size of the..... state I suppose you'd call it.

It's huge!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your talking about dosing some lsd and playing the game,and you think its unnerving for them to mention molly in a video game>?


----------



## ArCi

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Your talking about dosing some lsd and playing the game,and you think its unnerving for them to mention molly in a video game>?



lol exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Folley

^^ Yes, because the kind of "molly" they are promoting is the nasty bath salt chemical soup in a capsule type.

It's just them reflecting the popular culture of the time though, to be expected.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Folley said:


> I'll agree the rampant illuminati symbolism and excessive references to drugs like "molly" and violence is a bit unnerving, but I don't find it takes away from the game that much. It's what it's supposed to be, really. I wouldn't expect much more from GTA
> 
> 
> 
> that being said, the game is still AMAZING. Just a tip, if you ever start doing Yoga with your wife... pause the game, dose some psychedelics or dissociatives, wait till they peak and then play the mission all the way through. The beginning is a bit slow, but the ending..... HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> 
> The mission is called "Did somebody say yoga?", probably the craziest thing I've seen in a game lmao



Yeah dude, I just did that mission. 


It was fucking awesome. 


It's incredible how much I've been able to drag this game out. The first day I did like 5 or six missions, but since then, I've only been doing like 3 a day. And I've basically been playing all day over the weekend. There is so much to fucking do. 

I've got to get on a heist again, though. Franklin is almost out of money. It's mindblowing how fast I can blow through $300,000 dollars in such a short period of time. I suppose guns, body armor, cars, and real estate add up quick, though. 


I need to get some sleep.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Loving GTA 5 so far. It's all I've been doing this weekend!


----------



## coelophysis

What 23 said:


> Cool ways to crash. This may keep me.



Goes on rants about how violent and soul-corrupting GTA V is.

Seeks out "cool" ways to drive recklessly and crash, potentially leading to gruesome deaths.


You sir, are a hypocrite. You also need to put GTA down and seek actual help. "With respect."


----------



## What 23

You caught me when I was going back to sleep, but with respect, did you see me say I was playing? I tried to give it another chance but didn't leave the house. And I also didn't say it was soul corrupting, just that if you really got into it you must already be sick. Or that's what I might say now.

As for wrecking... Perhaps sure I have a destructive element, but I don't consider it as bad as using others for monetary gain, and enslaving each other. I'd say nice try, but that'd be more sarcasm than I want right now. I more enjoy awesome stunts. I'd prefer come out alive but if it so happens that I kill myself in the process of trying something cool... Might as well enjoy it. Myself only or others who volunteer. Or maybe in multiplayer, where its implied you're going to die sometimes. 

There is a fine line. I play plenty of violent games. I greatly enjoy hunting/simulating battle, to win, although I'm having more trouble sometimes with this. This game just over steps boundaries. I would never take a hostage, like what happened in the beginning.  I'd never hurt "innocent" people for monetary gain... Then again I'd consider my work "helping" people in the medical industry as hurting others. So I am in conflict, but its not as direct, so I let myself keep going. Everything hurts, some. I may change to where I reject it all.

I like Halo, where its implied you're in a training program, when fighting others like you. Game may not be perfect but it has tact.

I don't mind Dark Souls. Other certain games. 

Flame on?


----------



## ColtDan

Folley said:


> I'll agree the rampant illuminati symbolism and excessive references to drugs like "molly" and violence is a bit unnerving, but I don't find it takes away from the game that much. It's what it's supposed to be, really. I wouldn't expect much more from GTA
> 
> 
> 
> that being said, the game is still AMAZING. Just a tip, if you ever start doing Yoga with your wife... pause the game, dose some psychedelics or dissociatives, wait till they peak and then play the mission all the way through. The beginning is a bit slow, but the ending..... HOLY SHIT!!
> 
> 
> The mission is called "Did somebody say yoga?", probably the craziest thing I've seen in a game lmao



Just looked that mission up on youtube... lol tripping his tits off


----------



## coelophysis

You're either a troll or a dipshit. Stop trying to sound so morally perfect. 
Medication time boys. 
Get to work. And try one of your awesome stunts on the way there.


----------



## What 23

I'm trying to be morally better than I have been.

For myself.

It happens on levels. On another you're already dead, or in chains, along with most everyone.


----------



## coelophysis

And with respect, of course.


----------



## ColtDan

Laika said:


> You're either a troll or a dipshit. Stop trying to sound so morally perfect.
> Medication time boys.
> Get to work. And try one of your awesome stunts on the way there.



This


----------



## Folley

You do know you don't _have_ to kill anyone innocent, right? That's the coolest part of this game, you can play it almost literally anyway you want.

Hell, just go walk your dog down by Vespucci Beach if you're so scared of hurting someone 8)


----------



## What 23

I admit that I am still intrigued, and with you saying this, more so. I think it's really on me, how I handle it, and process it. I just found the opening scene unnerving, and then the hearing of the "N word" right off the bat so many times, and the attacking of the only guy to "represent me", so easily, the easily shook white dude... who people try to take advantage of, sometimes. I am sensitive. I saw reflections I didn't want to see. Some could say that that's being a pussy. They'd be part right. I get fucked. I make babies. I want to make good babies (thoughts, ripples). But that's also up to me. 

In an end, I value things like this, and want to conquer it. Find my own light. 

With respect, I hadn't been playing games for about two weeks prior, as my focus has been on other things, and when I did accept it, I knew I wouldn't be accepting, anyways, as I had been eating dark chocolate, and it messes with my emotional tolerances, for one. 

Me not accepting this, would be about like me committing suicide, ultimately, the way I have seen it. Still, I also won't go robbing banks at gun-point, or raping and murdering women and children, just to accept it, in real life.

...Crushing sternums because she loves that (sarcastically, they meant it), I feel I have been doing that, or trying to, unconsciously, to some. The mirror might not be pretty. I want inside.

I know some of you say "it's just a game", but I've been challenged that that's all that life is, too... A simulation. I've seen my thoughts form, in some form, ahead of me.

Edit many hours later: Still I wonder, are there not potentially cops that are "innocent" in this game? I have a hard time imagining playing GTA without having to shoot my way out of some situations. 

And where does this end? Simulated sex trafficking? Rape? A, B, A, B, Y Joystick this way and that way. ... ? Just thoughts.


----------



## Captain Brewster

Well, alls I think is maybe we do a poll on favourite character.

Who's yours What 23?


----------



## Help?!?!

Folley said:


> ^^ Yes, because the kind of "molly" they are promoting is the nasty bath salt chemical soup in a capsule type.
> 
> It's just them reflecting the popular culture of the time though, to be expected.


Not to call you out or anything because I do enjoy/your posts but.....how the fuck do you know. Molly as a term for MDMA has been around for ages. Unless your later in the game than I am and they reprsent molly as salts but that makes no sense to be considering it's a video game.... It would be cool though if your chacter could snort MDVP and go on an insane stimulant rampage!

Speaking of crazy missions, has anyone done the one at the legalize stand in the park. Won't spoil it but Micheal get super stoned, crazziness, and hiliarty insues!


----------



## Seyer

Folley said:


> ^^ Yes, because the kind of "molly" they are promoting is the nasty bath salt chemical soup in a capsule type.


In the game, Mollis is an erectile dysfunction pill.



Spoiler: Concerning final mission



Which option did you pick?

The only logical choice really is The Third Way but Im just curious if anyone decided to off Michael or Trevor?


----------



## Folley

Well they make references to a "nightclub filled with sweaty kids pumping out EDM music 24 hours a day! I'm ready to pop some Molly!" on Weazel News, as well as a number of other equally dumb references. I don't really care, I find it amusing really and as I said they're just keeping up with the popular culture. They could be talking about pure MDMA, sure.. but the majority of the people who play this game and go out to buy "Molly" will be greeted by a bag full of random white powders.


I know, I know.. I'm basically just saying "think of the _children_!". I'm just tired of the way "Molly" is so tirelessly promoted by people trying to make money, every new song referencing that slutty bitch creates 100 "dealers" slanging bath salts to high schoolers



/rant





Go back to that park as Trevor though, he can play a similar mission that's even better lol


----------



## Captain Brewster

Help?!?! said:


> Speaking of crazy missions, has anyone done the one at the legalize stand in the park. Won't spoil it but Micheal get super stoned, crazziness, and hiliarty insues!



Dude, that was NOT weed in that doobie. 

Could nearly write a list of things that spring to mind though...

What 23's obsession with sternums is putting me off this thread. Throw the game out and stop flaming if it's not your thing.


----------



## Captain Brewster

Seyer said:


> In the game, Mollis is an erectile dysfunction pill.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Concerning final mission
> 
> 
> 
> Which option did you pick?
> 
> The only logical choice really is The Third Way but Im just curious if anyone decided to off Michael or Trevor?



Arrrrgggghhhhhh i was half baked this morn and I looked at the spoiler you posted. Going to eat LARGE quantities of etiz to forget what I read (i wont really, srsly over amnesia).


----------



## ColtDan

Grand Theft Auto V might be home to the biggest video game conspiracy of all time,


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Almost done with the game. Preparing for the final big heist.

Stoked for multiplayer to come out on the 1st. Then again... I'm kind of dreading it because I know it's going to be hard to focus on doing anything else!


----------



## coelophysis

^ Full time work and GTA V makes me le sigh.. Only 23% done =/


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Laika said:


> ^ Full time work and GTA V makes me le sigh.. Only 23% done =/



Ugh, yeah. I have friends that literally took off the week of work GTA came out, haha.


----------



## ColtDan

Just started playing as trevor. dont think i shoulda bought the air strip


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

ColtDan said:


> Just started playing as trevor. dont think i shoulda bought the air strip



It comes in handy. Definitely a good buy. You'll make plenty more money soon anyway.


----------



## ColtDan

Ah thats ok then. cant be assed to do the drop missions for a crap amount of money


----------



## Folley

^ Yeah, same.. pretty sure you need it to advance the game though. I haven't bought any other properties, they seem mainly like a waste of money. Some side missions but still..


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Yeah I haven't bothered with properties either. The best way to make money for me has been the stock market. The Lester Assassination missions and manipulating it yourself in between. Plus a few armored truck and store robberies in the meantime, hah.


----------



## Folley

^ You can control the stock market too. If you invest in LTD oil then go blow up every RON Oil station you see, your stock prices will rise 



or even better, invest in insurance companies and blow up a lot of cars


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Folley said:


> ^ You can control the stock market too. If you invest in LTD oil then go blow up every RON Oil station you see, your stock prices will rise
> 
> 
> 
> or even better, invest in insurance companies and blow up a lot of cars



Yeah I know that shits a lot of fun. Hah. You can make a lot of money doing that stuff too.


----------



## Seyer

Manipulating the stock market is definitely one of the things I looked forward to the most about this game.


----------



## PlayHard

im 57% in nin, and havnt come crss any stock market. does any1 care to shed a light on this? n how i go about doing it?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cell phone, go to the globe.


----------



## Folley

Basically you just invest in one company, then go and BLOW THE SHIT out of all their rivals lol

Step One : Invest

Step Two: ???

Step Three: Profit!


----------



## Folley

Anyone got xbox and want to hook up on GTA Online?


my gamertag is F0lley, the O is a zero


----------



## cj

fuck.. I get paid today I cant decide between heroin or gta? too many decisions and shit...fuck


----------



## Methox23

GTA online is full of assholes.


----------



## coelophysis

I have very little interest in playing the game online. I'm focused on beating the game then I'll roam around doing whatever I want. Maybe I'll give online a whirl. But I'm not a gamer(in that the only games I've ever liked were the first 3 Marios for NES, and Gta 3 & on)  and the online aspect of it doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

GTA online is so buggy and glitchy that it's impossible to play anyway.


----------



## Captain Brewster

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> GTA online is so buggy and glitchy that it's impossible to play anyway.



Glad my intrnets too slow to have a look atm, but hopefully it gets fixed, think the ps3's holding up, or should they have wated for next gen?



Folley said:


> ^ You can control the stock market too. If you invest in LTD oil then go blow up every RON Oil station you see, your stock prices will rise
> 
> 
> 
> or even better, invest in insurance companies and blow up a lot of cars



With the petrol (sorry gas, I'm aust) stations and Basdeq (or whatever the f it's called), do the rates work offline? And how long after you blow up a gas pump till you get a rise? I've been trying offline, but only got 30mins or so play time (bed times for me, benzos blowing me out), but check my LTD stocks and the profit was 0?

Sorry if I'm being ignorant to the whole two markets thing (stock markets sorry), I wasent paying attention when it was explained.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> GTA online is so buggy and glitchy that it's impossible to play anyway.



They released a patch last night and it is much, much better today. R* did warn everybody that it would be glitchy as fuck at first. It's pretty fun, can't wait for the heists and hopefully some better clothes to come out.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

3 said:


> They released a patch last night and it is much, much better today. R* did warn everybody that it would be glitchy as fuck at first. It's pretty fun, can't wait for the heists and hopefully some better clothes to come out.



Awesome I'm going to get into it now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ugh  ive been playing online all day today..its like crackk.if you have some friends to play with


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ugh  ive been playing online all day today..its like crackk.if you have some friends to play with



I haven't really found it that fun yet. Maybe it's because I'm still in the beginning and like you said, don't play with any friends, but so far it has been a real let down from what I thought it would be.


----------



## Folley

The missions are kind of repetitive, but I think it's going to get a lot more diverse as you move through the game.



All my friends have PS3 though.. we ought to get up a Bluelight crew aha


----------



## Captain Brewster

^I'm in on that, just as soon as I speed my internet up (hopefully soon).


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

GTA Online has thus far been more fun than the single player, IMO. 


The Single Player was great and all, but a lot of the things I was looking forward to such as a functioning car purchasing and customization system weren't implemented, or at least not implemented very well. They work perfectly in GTA Online. Can't wait til we get some new clothes and the Heists, though. Very disappointing selection of clothes at this point, and I like playing dress up in video games.


----------



## Seyer

3 said:


> The Single Player was great and all, but a lot of the things I was looking forward to such as a *functioning car purchasing and customization system weren't implemented, or at least not implemented very well.*


wut

Ive never encountered any problems.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Seyer said:


> wut
> 
> Ive never encountered any problems.



In single player? 


Whenever I buy a car, it is only a matter of time before it disappears. It doesn't go to the impound, or any of my garages, rather, after I switch characters enough times, I find my new vehicle has disappeared completely. 


Note that this only applies to cars, and not to planes, helicopters, and tanks. 


Also, I find a lot of the time that after putting tens of thousands of dollars into vehicle customization, my car will eventually revert to its original form, as though I had purchased no customization at all. 


Fortunately, all of that works fine in online mode. But I was disappointed that none of it worked properly in single player.


----------



## Seyer

3 said:


> In single player?


Yup. Only problem with vehicle purchasing has been that every now and then it takes forever to get delivered to a garage, but other than that no problems at all.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Level 26

120k


----------



## Mariposa

What are the refinements for the grenade function?  That almost messed me up badly yesterday.  I wanted it to be more accurate.  It worked, but I'm picky.  Any suggestions?

ETA: this was in single-player mode on an enormous screen.


----------



## Folley

Niiicceee.



> Rockstar has just the thing for gamers frustrated by the stuttering debut of its Grand Theft Auto Online mode: $500,000 of in-game cash. The company announced on its Newswire blog on Friday that the 'special stimulus package' would be dropped into the world perhaps as early as this week.
> http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/oct/14/gta-online-rockstar-gamers-offered-cash


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Folley said:


> Niiicceee.



I don't like it. 


I kind of like how hard money is to come by. It's fun earning your way up until you can actually afford all the nice shit. Now everybody (myself included) will have the nice apartment and a sports car. It doesn't feel like we earned it the right way. 


It is a nice gesture, though. I just like struggling in the beginning, it will allow me to appreciate the money I earned later on.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Look at all the glitchers with 5million


----------



## Folley

^^ I kind of agree, but I feel like it will give me more freedom to do what I want. At least until heists come out, earning money and doing missions is kind of tedious 



Right now I'm level 18 with nearly 80k, I try and limit the money I spend on stupid shit lol


----------



## Sun Drugs

Are there enough people here playing this game to start a Bluelight crew? I am down if anyone else is (I play on PS3).


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Sun Drugs said:


> Are there enough people here playing this game to start a Bluelight crew? I am down if anyone else is (I play on PS3).



I would've been down, but I'm already a high ranking member of a crew from some other internet forum I participate in. Bluelight would have been my first choice, but at the time it didn't seem like there were enough interested parties to get started with it. 


If anybody wants my PSN ID and is down to come fuck shit up with me, send me a PM.


----------



## L2R

Dammit now I'll miss the stimulus.


----------



## ColtDan

Sun Drugs said:


> Are there enough people here playing this game to start a Bluelight crew? I am down if anyone else is (I play on PS3).



Im on PS3 as well


----------



## puffingBlue

This game had become a total hit. lol I wish I could buy a copy who's still effin out of stock as of the moment.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So, I've been getting bored and killing people in freemode. 


It really pisses them off over the microphones. Kind of a dick thing to do, I suppose, but this is Grand Theft Auto. 


Also, if I'm in a fight with somebody I like to shoot out all the tires on their car every time I see it.


----------



## L2R

ok, i've been back home a couple of days now, been playing every night. 

wow. 


also started online, and am blown away by the awesome setup. it's like a whole new game. 

lastly, since i bought my special edition from ozgameshop for the discount, i had to create a hong kong psn account in order to activate the code for the extras, but then they apply to my local account too. so wooot!

ps3 "Impacto Profundo"


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> ok, i've been back home a couple of days now, been playing every night.
> 
> wow.
> 
> 
> also started online, and am blown away by the awesome setup. it's like a whole new game.
> 
> lastly, since i bought my special edition from ozgameshop for the discount, i had to create a hong kong psn account in order to activate the code for the extras, but then they apply to my local account too. so wooot!
> 
> ps3 "Impacto Profundo"




Awesome. I sent you a friend request. 



So, I just did a mission with this one guy, we come out together, and it turns out he has a bounty on his head. So I kill him, and then I offer to split it. Courtesy and all that, we both make money this way. Instead of accepting my offer, this dude tries to run me over with my own car, which I had left unlocked because of the mission.

I get it back pretty quickly, and start killing him over and over again, when I find him trying to get into his car. A matte black  Bravado Buffalo. I kill him, steal his car (don't know how he forgot to lock it after stealing mine), pop his tires, and drive it over to the mountains just north of Los Santos, where he chases me with a stolen car. I destroy the car with a stick bomb, leaving him stranded in the wilderness with no cars in sight, unable to call on a vehicle because I am still in his. 


I was going to drive to the summit of Mt. Chiliad where I would have offered to return it to him. With all the tires popped and the alignment fucked up from repeated crashing. But he eventually left. 


Never turn down a kind gesture.


----------



## L2R

i can't believe how much of an improvement this game is over the gtaiv i loved so much. it's better in every single way. 


and did i spot the griswald's wood panel and luggage loaded car driving around? i haven't had a chance to look closely, but i'll totally shit if there's a chain and dog collar tied to its rear bumper. 

and i've laughed out loud a few times already, the drug trips are superb (even if a bit cliche), and on the radio i heard something like "[he's a good cop], harassing minorities .... and shooting their dogs". fknhell when did that happen, a few months back?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The radio is genius


----------



## Captain Brewster

Anyone find the drug deal gone wrong in the desert?

Suitcase worth $25,000, after you pick it up you'll be chased by some dudes with mean guns.

Some of the story's I'm reading on here about the online play sound awesome.


----------



## Seyer

Im sure some of you have encountered the deserted van in the desert near the train tracks. 


Spoiler: Deserted van. Not really a spoiler; just something you might want to surprise you.



When you approach it you get shot with a dart and wake up in your underwear on the tracks with a train headed your way.


----------



## XThexXTank

Captain Brewster said:


> Anyone find the drug deal gone wrong in the desert?
> 
> Suitcase worth $25,000, after you pick it up you'll be chased by some dudes with mean guns.
> 
> Some of the story's I'm reading on here about the online play sound awesome.



Yeah that was cool found that after i finished the story though an have a ton of money.  I was trevor goin to go hunting an i see the red dots, walk up to one dude an he's like: 'dont touch it, its bad luck' or something like that.  I was like oh thats cool an i head back to start huntin an these guys on motorbikes start shooting at me.  Good stuff man i like all the extra lil scenarios this game throws in.

But yeah this game is fuckin awesome!


----------



## We are all ONE

L2R said:


> i can't believe how much of an improvement this game is over the gtaiv i loved so much. it's better in every single way.
> 
> 
> and did i spot the griswald's wood panel and luggage loaded car driving around? i haven't had a chance to look closely, but i'll totally shit if there's a chain and dog collar tied to its rear bumper.
> 
> and i've laughed out loud a few times already, the drug trips are superb (even if a bit cliche), and on the radio i heard something like "[he's a good cop], harassing minorities .... and shooting their dogs". fknhell when did that happen, a few months back?



I totally fucked my mission to jack the griswald car and took a tour of highway 1 imagining breaking in to wally world
best game ever


----------



## ColtDan

Amazing game, the dialogue is genius, funny as fuck


----------



## What 23

So I tried the online. I may like it. I won the first race.

I also don't seem to mind the single player. I think my eating of chocolate back when made me hypersensitive. Not that any of it is enough at this point to steer me away from being able to just pick up a FPS like Halo and play matches, but its a fun change in scenery. There is a learning curve to this one, though. I feel like smoking pot again.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> i can't believe how much of an improvement this game is over the gtaiv i loved so much. it's better in every single way.
> 
> 
> and did i spot the griswald's wood panel and luggage loaded car driving around? i haven't had a chance to look closely, but i'll totally shit if there's a chain and dog collar tied to its rear bumper.
> 
> and i've laughed out loud a few times already, the drug trips are superb (even if a bit cliche), and on the radio i heard something like "[he's a good cop], harassing minorities .... and shooting their dogs". fknhell when did that happen, a few months back?




So, it was cool that we got to play together a little bit the other day. 


Even though we had to listen to obnoxious teenagers the entire time. 



The people who play this game and use their mics a lot are insanely annoying.


----------



## ColtDan

Completed it last night. amazing game


----------



## L2R

3 said:


> So, it was cool that we got to play together a little bit the other day.
> 
> 
> Even though we had to listen to obnoxious teenagers the entire time.
> 
> 
> 
> The people who play this game and use their mics a lot are insanely annoying.


I know, right. That one kid sounded like an imbecile. I kept wondering if people actually talk like that or if he was putting us on. I really couldn't tell. 

I was more annoyed by being thrown out if the game when I voted for a different game type. 

Keep the invites coming. Yesterday I was focused on my story mode, only about 45% done there.


----------



## What 23

PSN doesn't have a way to mute individuals?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> I know, right. That one kid sounded like an imbecile. I kept wondering if people actually talk like that or if he was putting us on. I really couldn't tell.
> 
> I was more annoyed by being thrown out if the game when I voted for a different game type.
> 
> Keep the invites coming. Yesterday I was focused on my story mode, only about 45% done there.



The invites are automatic, so they will keep coming whether you want them to or not 



And yeah, this game is making me hate people.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So did you guys get your stimulus money yet? 


I bought myself a Grotti Carbonizzari, painted it Racing Green with a Sunset Orange Pearlescent going through it (it's my Canes car), and fully suped it up with turbo, level 4 engine upgrades, brakes, transmission, armor, and bullet proof tires. 


So, I'm already broke. That car cost me 500 large.


----------



## L2R

Yay I got it. Not sure what to get.


----------



## pasha

Does anyone have the same problem were cars keep disappearing from the garage? It seems a lot of others are having it too.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

baooozs said:


> Does anyone have the same problem were cars keep disappearing from the garage? It seems a lot of others are having it too.



Single or Multi-Player? 


I've had it happen in both. Reoccurring problem in Singleplayer, only happened once in Multiplayer. I lost a Sentinel XS I put at $200,000 into the other day. Took me a whole day of searching to find another one (rare car in online), and two days of hard work to afford the upgrades again. Would have taken 3 if not for the stimulus. 


Once again, you guys can PM me for my PSN or send yours my way. I always like having more people to play with. My crew is picking up some steam, we have some nice membership, but a lot of these guys aren't online enough of the time for my preference.


----------



## pasha

Single player. Rockstar say they're working on a new patch but like you said, it's such a buzzkill to spend money on a car and have it disappear. thankfully i bought one of the customs shop and now franklin can tune cars for free.


----------



## L2R

3,4-d how do i get into your crooooo?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> 3,4-d how do i get into your crooooo?



I sent you an invite on the Social Club. It's the only way I know of to invite new members. You should be able to access the invite on your pause menu in the game. 


It's a Miami Hurricanes based crew, although nobody really cares whether or not you are a fan. Anybody is welcome to join, we'd like to grow.


----------



## Folley

Seems most of you are on PS3, fucking hell. Well if anyone has an Xbox PM me and I'll start a crew for us Junkies, gotta start somewhere.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Beach Bum pack came out today. 



Some nice clothing options in there.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm on xbox 


Dr1nkswithevil 


also the beach bum pack is just  clothes or wat else


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Rockstar nerfed the fuck out of all the payouts for races and team deathmatches. By a factor of a shitload. 



All they want to do is sell cash cards and I'm not going to be a part of it anymore. I quit. 



Overnight I went from loving this game to hating it. But this is some fucking up, greedy, repugnant shit they are trying to pull.


----------



## L2R

say what hwat hwatnh/.... explanation please!1!


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

L2R said:


> say what hwat hwatnh/.... explanation please!1!



They changed up the payouts on races and deathmatches. 



Where a race used to net you between $10,000-$13,600 per first place finish, many of them only offer as little as $980 now. That is less than the guy who finished last used to get for racing. It's a slap in the face, and makes races meaningless. 


They distribute pay among the winning team in Team Deathmatches now, so if you are on the losing team you stand to lose more money than you gain by participating in Team Deathmatches. Also, it is not possible to earn as much. 


It's really bad, and the only way to earn money is to do coop phone missions (of which I have done almost 95% of them, including all of the good, well paying ones) over and over again, which is repetitive as fuck. 


It's because they want people to buy their stupid fucking cash cards. 24 hours ago I loved this game, but they have taken all the fun out of it by nerfing the payouts from the competitive game modes. I'm done. I just can't enjoy it anymore. 


I'll be back if they right the ship again in the next patch, but it is doubtful that they do. They likely don't care about people like me because I will never give them a dime for some virtual currency.


----------



## Folley

Honestly I have to agree, it's nearly impossible to make a significant amount of money in this game. Online can get really fucking repetitive, it seems like an amazing concept that wasn't seen fully through. I think they pushed the game out way too early to try and get people to buy it for the 360 and Xbox One, doubling their profits.




Still, online is pretty great... just no where near what it has the potential for.


----------



## L2R

What I don't get with online: whats the point of buying flash cars when in races you don't drive your own?

anyways, even with all our griefs combined, gtav online is a million times better than gtaiv online.


----------



## Seyer

Folley said:


> I think they pushed the game out way too early


The release was actually *delayed*.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya I did like ten raced last night and made 2grand, I'll probably put my copy up on ebay soon


----------



## What 23

3 said:


> Rockstar nerfed the fuck out of all the payouts for races and team deathmatches. By a factor of a shitload.
> 
> 
> 
> All they want to do is sell cash cards and I'm not going to be a part of it anymore. I quit.
> 
> 
> 
> Overnight I went from loving this game to hating it. But this is some fucking up, greedy, repugnant shit they are trying to pull.



I thought that they were too nerfed before. You are right. Fucking greedy asshats. 

They break the game just so people have to spend money. I still agree in part with my problem from the start with this game. I hate what it and the money is about. Greedy fucking shit. Still enjoyable game. But I'm just going to glitch the money into being like I have been... Now with zero guilt.

Still, cheating takes the fun out of it... But I really don't have the time to save a million from the tiny amounts given, to get a fast car and soup it up. Rock star fucked up. They basically based it on money value... instead of game value. 

If you want easy money without glitching... You can make 12k in the mission "covetted" and you can do it in 4-5 minutes. But I prefer selling but not selling souped up cars. Its also quite boring that mission... On repeat.


----------



## What 23

L2R said:


> What I don't get with online: whats the point of buying flash cars when in races you don't drive your own?
> 
> anyways, even with all our griefs combined, gtav online is a million times better than gtaiv online.



You can if custom cars option is set to on.

I have a gripe about races: "Catch Up" is bullshit. Such bullshit. I've lost most races some in part because I manage to get a fast start and avoid the wrecks in the beginning, and it slows me down and let's people a mile back cruise on by. Something like this I can understand in GTA Race mode, but not straight race. 

Sometimes its like my speed gets stuck slow as well. I can go from leading to last place... Like punishment for winning.

Apologies for double post. I'll fix it when I get home.


----------



## cj

Hey someone play with me on xbox live my gamertag is raoulduke88420


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

What 23 said:


> You can if custom cars option is set to on.
> 
> I have a gripe about races: "Catch Up" is bullshit. Such bullshit. I've lost most races some in part because I manage to get a fast start and avoid the wrecks in the beginning, and it slows me down and let's people a mile back cruise on by. Something like this I can understand in GTA Race mode, but not straight race.
> 
> Sometimes its like my speed gets stuck slow as well. I can go from leading to last place... Like punishment for winning.
> 
> Apologies for double post. I'll fix it when I get home.





Agreed. Catch Up is bullshit. It literally penalizes you for running the perfect race. Whenever I host I turn it off, and I see that a lot of people have started to do that as well. 


I hate how everybody just tries to wreck each other at the beginning of the race. These dudes have no idea that that's not how you win.


----------



## Folley

Seyer said:


> The release was actually *delayed*.



Maybe they should have delayed it a bit more..?  They pretty much used their customers as beta testers, another not-so-nice move...



Still, I would never sell my copy. GTA is a great fucking game just to mess around in, the Single Player still far surpasses the old versions. There is some crrraazzzyyyy shit that goes on in this game lol... but you do have to be kind of patient for it.





I'll add you guys on the Box soon though, anyone else who has it and doesn't want to post it publicly just PM me


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Tips and tricks for making money in multiplayer under the new system: 


Deathmatches are where the money is at now. Payouts are determined by the length of time of a particular activity, and different activities have different caps. Racing is capped at $8450 for first place, and that is only for races that take around 8 minutes at the very least. Second place might get as little as $3300 in certain circumstances, despite the $8450 payout to first. Unless you are a near perfect racer, don't bother with it until/unless Rockstar raises the payout again, which I believe they will. 

But back to deathmatches, payouts for deathmatches are capped at a very respectable $16,200 for first place, with everybody from 2nd-6th down also earning reasonable money for their position. This is only if the deathmatch lasts around 10 minutes (I believe 8 1/2 or 9 might be where the cap itself actually occurs, but 10 minutes is good to use for practical purposes). If you are ever hosting a game, turn the target score off and set the match for at least 10 minutes. The payouts do not raise proportionally, i.e. a 5 minute match may only net 1st place $6600 or $7450 in some circumstances, so it never pays to participate in a deathmatch that is under 10 minutes long, particularly with the cost of ammo being so high. Suggest removing the target score to your host, although they tend not to listen to a word I fucking say. 

Also, team deathmatches award $9160 to every member of the winning team, should the match last approximately 10 minutes. This is also a very reasonable payment. 


It's why it surprises me that racing payouts are so nerfed, because Rockstar actually offered the opportunity to earn more money than ever before in death matches, and it is now possible to earn good money on a consistent basis in Team Deathmatch. If you (or your host) knows how to work the system properly. 


Also, vehicle deathmatches, particularly the fighter jet battle at Fort Zancudo (as it requires actual skill rather than cheap strategies like only going after injured tanks in the tank death matches), are now the best money makers in the game, as they pay the same $16,200 for a 10 minute match as any other deathmatch, yet cost absolutely nothing in terms of weapons or armor. 

So, the game is changing, but making money is still possible. And with the popularity of racing having waned so much since the payout cuts (and I'm not just talking about Criminal Records and Down the Drain here, races are a ghost town across the board), I have to imagine Rockstar will raise them whenever patch 1.07 comes out.


----------



## L2R

^thanks for that, mate. 

i finished the story in single player. up to 77%, and took about 55 hours of casual gaming. 



gg


----------



## What 23

I was just given above 400 million.


----------



## ColtDan

Got bored of GTA5 online pretty quickly. apart from nicking jets


----------



## Folley

My fucking Xbox disk drive broke so I haven't been able to play 


I'd agree though, the game did kind of lose it's appeal. I thought there was going to be a LOT more to do, the lame ass missions are repetitive as fuck and making legit money takes WAY too long


----------



## bit_pattern

What 23 said:


> I was just given above 400 million.



Yeah I got a $500 million bounty the other day - bought a shit load of cars, garages, planes etc but my RP are still too low to be able to buy any cool weapons so is all a bit pointless and now the missions etc are just owned by people with ridiculous stats and I can't win enough to build any RP. Has pretty much ruined the game.


----------



## bit_pattern

3 said:


> Tips and tricks for making money in multiplayer under the new system:
> 
> 
> Deathmatches are where the money is at now. Payouts are determined by the length of time of a particular activity, and different activities have different caps. Racing is capped at $8450 for first place, and that is only for races that take around 8 minutes at the very least. Second place might get as little as $3300 in certain circumstances, despite the $8450 payout to first. Unless you are a near perfect racer, don't bother with it until/unless Rockstar raises the payout again, which I believe they will.
> 
> But back to deathmatches, payouts for deathmatches are capped at a very respectable $16,200 for first place, with everybody from 2nd-6th down also earning reasonable money for their position. This is only if the deathmatch lasts around 10 minutes (I believe 8 1/2 or 9 might be where the cap itself actually occurs, but 10 minutes is good to use for practical purposes). If you are ever hosting a game, turn the target score off and set the match for at least 10 minutes. The payouts do not raise proportionally, i.e. a 5 minute match may only net 1st place $6600 or $7450 in some circumstances, so it never pays to participate in a deathmatch that is under 10 minutes long, particularly with the cost of ammo being so high. Suggest removing the target score to your host, although they tend not to listen to a word I fucking say.
> 
> Also, team deathmatches award $9160 to every member of the winning team, should the match last approximately 10 minutes. This is also a very reasonable payment.
> 
> 
> It's why it surprises me that racing payouts are so nerfed, because Rockstar actually offered the opportunity to earn more money than ever before in death matches, and it is now possible to earn good money on a consistent basis in Team Deathmatch. If you (or your host) knows how to work the system properly.
> 
> 
> Also, vehicle deathmatches, particularly the fighter jet battle at Fort Zancudo (as it requires actual skill rather than cheap strategies like only going after injured tanks in the tank death matches), are now the best money makers in the game, as they pay the same $16,200 for a 10 minute match as any other deathmatch, yet cost absolutely nothing in terms of weapons or armor.
> 
> So, the game is changing, but making money is still possible. And with the popularity of racing having waned so much since the payout cuts (and I'm not just talking about Criminal Records and Down the Drain here, races are a ghost town across the board), I have to imagine Rockstar will raise them whenever patch 1.07 comes out.



I have half a billion dollars, money is the least of my concerns - how do you accumulate RP as quickly as possible?


----------



## What 23

Yea I've got 1.5 billion now. I just play anymore. I like missions online, even if I've played most. Its a good game to smoke and fuck off. 

I'm basically playing to rank up and qualify for upgrading vehicles. The Adder performs like a different beast than before with the race transmission. Didn't think it would make a huge difference but when I got it the guy in the shop said that I shaved .8 off my zero-60. And it looks cool lowered completely. I wonder if the last engine upgrade will make much difference.

The game got broke. I think the hackers getting all the money and giving it away... or... I'm not sure if they meant for this to happen like this but they just stuck it to Rockstar.

I just figured it up... I have approximately 1,400,000,000 in game $. At $20 per 1 million, that's $28,000 "real world".


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

bit_pattern said:


> I have half a billion dollars, money is the least of my concerns - how do you accumulate RP as quickly as possible?




Much of what I said was made irrelevant by the next patch, even without all the (now patched) DNS hacks that left us all with billions of dollars. I have 7.9 billion right now. 


Just play the game. You level up fast enough. I can tell you guys how to buy a Cargobob or a tank (while under level 70) if you want, though.


----------



## adam west

when you have to go and rob that van for trevors mum is that the end of it? did he just imagine it or what. very satisfied with the game though. ive just got to find spaceship parts and a few nuculear bits


----------



## What 23

How to buy a Cargobob would be cool.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Glitching to make money is stupid, just ruins the game for everyone


----------



## What 23

^I get that totally, but Rockstar's system wasn't great either. When I got "gifted" my first huge sum of money, I was running out and was about to buy some... Frankly Im glad it happened. But when it did, I didn't know what to think.

Rockstar just made it stupid slow to earn money online legit so people would shell out money to buy it. I guess its their game but that's shit.

Basically, when I was legit, I made enough to supply things for missions, and that was mostly it. I'm sure I could save but it would just be tedious. I have glitched about a million into existence. Maybe 2. It wasn't fun though, you're right.. but now.. I kind of like not worrying about money.


----------



## Folley

The constant fight to make enough money to do... anything, was annoying as fuck. I mean, there is some fun in working your way up but when it's that fucking tedious and time consuming it feels more like work than a game. 


I'm kind of mad at Rockstar now. They promised the world to us... all we got was Los Santos.


----------



## D's

Yo they(rock star) needs to make this shot available for my iPhone 5S. They already have everything from china wars up to gta 4 I think,mite be the one before,
Still wtf shit needs to go one and get with it so my frequent trips to the bathroom during the day to play gta 5 at work will be about video games and not look at a dirty magazine.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol okay ds

I think this game will be dead soon, if they don't change something, I might sell my copy soon


----------



## Methox23

I've stopped playing it, got boring.. Billions in the bank and I didn't even glitch, just logged in and it appeared in my account...


----------



## What 23

DwE what you mean by dead? I still see multiple servers full. 4 was with population up til 5s release at least.

maybe dead to you.


----------



## bit_pattern

Wonder if I'll ever get that song 'Smokin and Ridin' out of my head?


----------



## What 23

I've yet to catch the names of songs. Can you do it while playing?

Something I've been doing lately: 

Spawn Cargobob...
Drive car to Cargobob. 
Get out of cat and Sticky Bomb it up.
Get in Cargobob, and pick car up, and proceed to fly toward other players, with the aim of finding a mass of them close together, or a mass of cars and players. Ideally, then, I coordinate to drop the vehicle and wait until its almost about to hit ground near them, and detonate. Boom. Cargobob-Bomber.

Most of the time though I can't find a satisfactory target (nothing has been epic enough), and some ass starts shooting me, so I redirect to bomb him.

I'd like to coordinate a huge bombing sometime. Record it. Let someone ride down with the "bomb".


----------



## bit_pattern

What 23 said:
			
		

> I've yet to catch the names of songs. Can you do it while playing?



Hold the button you press to change stations, a selection wheel pops up with info for the current track


----------



## What 23

Patch took care of game breaking money glitch/giveaways.


----------



## LuGoJ

Folley said:


> Maybe they should have delayed it a bit more..?  They pretty much used their customers as beta testers, another not-so-nice move...



Welcome to what PC gaming has been for the past 10 years ever since consoles took over. Now that most of the cash cow casual market is heading to tablets and mobile gaming you will get to experience being a second class citizen along with us PC gamers


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

What 23 said:


> I've yet to catch the names of songs. Can you do it while playing?
> 
> Something I've been doing lately:
> 
> Spawn Cargobob...
> Drive car to Cargobob.
> Get out of cat and Sticky Bomb it up.
> Get in Cargobob, and pick car up, and proceed to fly toward other players, with the aim of finding a mass of them close together, or a mass of cars and players. Ideally, then, I coordinate to drop the vehicle and wait until its almost about to hit ground near them, and detonate. Boom. Cargobob-Bomber.
> 
> Most of the time though I can't find a satisfactory target (nothing has been epic enough), and some ass starts shooting me, so I redirect to bomb him.
> 
> I'd like to coordinate a huge bombing sometime. Record it. Let someone ride down with the "bomb".



All of you guys are aware that you can fairly easily purchase a cargobob, correct? It's only $185,000, so pretty reasonable price. It's a ridiculously simple glitch to pull off.


----------



## What 23

Yessir^. It involves manually entering its address to some degree... Easy find on Google. I'm not sure why they made it so people couldn't buy it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol all the guys who cliched got the monjey removed right???

thats great


stupid fucks


----------



## What 23

I don't think they got removed... but I don't know. I was under the impression that they got put into their own servers or something. 

I glitched about 2 million into being. I felt justified though, because I think the pay-to-play set-up is crappy, since it's hard as hell to really build up money. I mean you'd have to save for months to buy an Adder, for instance. Or... Or you just spend 20 more (real) bucks! So... If I'm REALLY interested in getting that Adder.... tell me, am I REALLY going to spend all that time in game saving up for such a thing? Probably not, if I can spend an hour of my real life earnings on it instead. And they (Rockstar) know that. So fuckem'. 

I didn't, however, glitch billions into being, and distribute it around. And I wasn't really that happy when I got mine- not that I was entirely mad about it. I was almost out of money, and was contemplating spending 20 bucks. "hum" was about all I thought, then I proceeded to buy a ton of shit and go crazy for a minute. 

But, I guess, I can see how it means more, to use your own hard earned money- that the stuff you buy actually has meaning. I totally get that. I would have rather earned my cars. I would have rather had one special car, for instance, that I have modified with stuff I earned. But instead I have a 10-car garage full of basically meaningless shit, just like everyone else. 

I have thought about selling the cars I got, and somehow dumping the money, and starting fresh. Not sure how, though, other than I guess a new character.


----------



## What 23

Have any of you found any new music you like from the game?

I heard a song on Radio Mirror Park, by a band called Tony Castles. Song name Heart In The Pipes (Kauf remix). I guess a band and a remixer. Probably one of the favorite new ones I haven't heard.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

...


----------



## plmar

^ On which console?
That';s fucking cool I've always wanted to mod stuff, from back in the Halo 2 days I missed out on all the legendary Xbox Live modding on the old console. Did it on PC though and it was fun as fuck.


I can't be bothered at all with GTA V though, I played it for maybe 2 days and thats it.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

...


----------



## Folley

^ That's awesome yo! My Xbox got to the point where the disk drive won't even open... 


Really considering getting this for PC, but then again the online was pretty shit and that's what really attracted me to this game. The single player is still the best I've ever played but I'm not really sure I want to spend $50 just for that.


----------



## ColtDan

Download it


----------



## Wicked702

Folley said:


> ^ That's awesome yo! My Xbox got to the point where the disk drive won't even open...



Mine has the same problem (and a couple other more serious ones), but ultimately it still functions normally. The 360 is notorious for having a weak motor/laser in its DVD drive. My disc drive, for example, will not open if it's empty. If I leave a disc in the drive, however, the extra weight is usually enough for it to open normally (about 80-90% of the time, maybe have to click the "open" button once or twice). Empty, forget it. Never opens. If I forget to leave a disc in there, the solution is to use a small flathead screwdriver to gently pry the drive open as I'm clicking the button. Give the motor a helping hand, so to speak. A couple of tries is enough to get it to pop out.

Second problem, that has recently appeared, is that sometimes the drive will decide it doesn't want to spin anymore. Content on my HDD will work fine, but it won't spin/recognize discs. The key here is just to let it try, try, try to read the disc (wait until it stops making noises and has given up attempting to read, it takes about 2 minutes). Then open/close and let it run through the cycle again. Do this about 5-7 times and then the drive will finally crawl back to life. I might get one disc unreadable error towards the end but the NEXT time it tries it will always work.

I don't know if any of these problems sound similar to what you're experiencing but hopefully this helps you some. You say your drive won't open. Is it empty? Can you try (gently) prying it open with a flathead screwdriver as you push the button? If that works, try having it read a disc. Does it work ok or are you having disc read problems too? Is it spinning up or just making clicking noises? If it spins but won't read, that's a bit more serious. If it isn't spinning, trying my method above might work.

And finally, if it works fine with the first disc you put in, just remember to always leave one in there (unless transporting the machine). Let me know if any of this helps.


----------



## Seyer

Folley said:


> Really considering getting this for PC





ColtDan said:


> Download it


Legit PC port for GTA:V, impossibru.


----------



## Folley

^ That's how my old computer died lol, trying to download GTA:SA off torrent. 



Wicked702 said:


> Mine has the same problem (and a couple other more serious ones), but ultimately it still functions normally. The 360 is notorious for having a weak motor/laser in its DVD drive. My disc drive, for example, will not open if it's empty. If I leave a disc in the drive, however, the extra weight is usually enough for it to open normally (about 80-90% of the time, maybe have to click the "open" button once or twice). Empty, forget it. Never opens. If I forget to leave a disc in there, the solution is to use a small flathead screwdriver to gently pry the drive open as I'm clicking the button. Give the motor a helping hand, so to speak. A couple of tries is enough to get it to pop out.
> 
> Second problem, that has recently appeared, is that sometimes the drive will decide it doesn't want to spin anymore. Content on my HDD will work fine, but it won't spin/recognize discs. The key here is just to let it try, try, try to read the disc (wait until it stops making noises and has given up attempting to read, it takes about 2 minutes). Then open/close and let it run through the cycle again. Do this about 5-7 times and then the drive will finally crawl back to life. I might get one disc unreadable error towards the end but the NEXT time it tries it will always work.
> 
> I don't know if any of these problems sound similar to what you're experiencing but hopefully this helps you some. You say your drive won't open. Is it empty? Can you try (gently) prying it open with a flathead screwdriver as you push the button? If that works, try having it read a disc. Does it work ok or are you having disc read problems too? Is it spinning up or just making clicking noises? If it spins but won't read, that's a bit more serious. If it isn't spinning, trying my method above might work.
> 
> And finally, if it works fine with the first disc you put in, just remember to always leave one in there (unless transporting the machine). Let me know if any of this helps.




Thanks yo, but I think my console days are over anyways lol... nice to know I might be able to get it to work when I want though. Right now it's only function is as a visualizer, hah. 




anyone have any luck with the 360 emulators for PC? Not sure if GTA would be supported yet though.. I most def wouldn't be able to get on Rockstar's servers.





EDIT: Sucksess! Though the disk still won't spin. Same problem as before though, should be able to get around it


----------



## Hunter19877

I SSSOOOOOOOOCant wait to play this game!!!!! it looks like they are improving the graphics.
I just love this game and i want to play it forever


----------



## wizards81

GTA V is coming to PS4 and XBox One this fall.


----------



## Jibult

Anyone still playing this online on 360?

I've gotten sucked into the online mode these past two weeks and wouldn't mind a few down ass peoples from Bluelight to play with.





wizards81 said:


> GTA V is coming to PS4 and XBox One this fall.




Looks like that'll be when I get my next-gen system then. Honestly, though, I'll probably get set up with one just in time for Shadow of Mordor to come out. I can't fucking wait for that game.


----------



## wizards81

Jibult said:


> Looks like that'll be when I get my next-gen system then. Honestly, though, I'll probably get set up with one just in time for Shadow of Mordor to come out. I can't fucking wait for that game.



Jibult , What console do you plan on getting?


----------



## Jibult

Xbox One but I'm not really committed. At the moment, there's really no games that interest me on PS4 or XB1. I'm waiting on a GTA 5 port, Dragon Age Inquisition, Shadow of Mordor, Evolve, Destiny, and Elder Scrolls Online. I think most, if not all, of those'll be coming to both consoles, though, so I'll probably get whichever one's cheaper come September-October.

Most of those games'll be on 360 too, but from what I'm reading they're basically going to be watered down versions of what I'll be expecting from all the previews I've seen so far so it'll kind of be like setting myself up for a disappointment... especially with Shadow of Mordor. That game just has some really awesome sounding concepts going for it.


----------



## GenericMind

They just announced the PS4 port. Can't wait.


----------



## Jibult

Yeah, dude, I can't help but imagine all the issues that make GTA5 annoying to play sometimes will be ironed out for the ps4 and XB1 versions.

I really love this game, but I've had plenty of issues with it from disc-quality of brand new games to in-game freezes and bugs. In all fairness, I just recently bought a new refurbished 360 because my last one was really getting fucked up, so it's hard for me to know what issues were with my console and which issues were with the games I've been playing lately...



Meh. My big thing? Still waiting for online heists, man. That's the biggest draw of GTA5, the bank-robbing aspect of the game.


----------



## wizards81

When you say PS4 Port, what does port mean?


----------



## Jibult

Just like a version of the game for another system. Sometimes you can expect a few minor tweaks due to hardware differences, and smoother gameplay/less bugs, but generally a port is just an identical version of the game made to play on another console.


----------



## wizards81

Jibult said:


> Just like a version of the game for another system. Sometimes you can expect a few minor tweaks due to hardware differences, and smoother gameplay/less bugs, but generally a port is just an identical version of the game made to play on another console.



Ok.


----------



## Folley

Jibult said:


> Meh. My big thing? Still waiting for online heists, man. That's the biggest draw of GTA5, the bank-robbing aspect of the game.



They STILL don't have those? WTF? Seriously.. WTF? How are they even allowed to say it's in the game if it's NOT?




That was really the only reason online was going to be any good. The missions fucking suck ass, repetitive and boring. "Go here, get this. Now come back. Here's $1000, go buy back all the ammo you just shot."


----------



## Jibult

Folley said:


> That was really the only reason online was going to be any good. The missions fucking suck ass, repetitive and boring. "Go here, get this. Now come back. Here's $1000, go buy back all the ammo you just shot."





Eh... online's fun to fuck around with once you've already made money, but earning enough to have a fun time is definitely a bitch.


But yeah, still no heists. You're right, dude, they shouldn't even advertise it if they can't seem to figure out how to implement the feature into online mode.


----------



## What 23

Heists just came out. It is pretty cool actually. They happen with set up missions for the main heist and then the heist which can net someone 60k+. Other missions are like 20. If you want to play it just for money regular missions might work, but these heist missions seem like there was some work put into them.
Good times, it you've got a crew to work with. 
Also, new vehicles.


----------



## Jibult

^^Man... I was so excited when the heists were releasing.... I went online and got a little 2 day free trial to Playstation Plus so I could play online. Lo and behold, fuckin' GTA's servers get overloaded for exactly 48 hours after they released the online heist update and I couldn't play shit. 


I'll be all over it this weekend, though.


----------



## What 23

Dang that sucks.


----------



## Jibult

Yeah, and I bought the PS4 over Christmas when hackers effectively shut down Playstation Network and Xbox Live, turning my new system into a really expensive arcade console for the first several days I had it.


I've got terrible timing with these things, lol.


----------



## LuGoJ

Finally came out on PC. 

Absolutely love it so far. Wish I have more time to play.


----------

